# 2013 Kids on HIll Kidding Aunt B is in the kidding pen, April 7th.



## 20kidsonhill

Well,  I had a great time last year posting all my does and sharing with everyone our kidding season in 2012. I can't help but start my 2013 kidding thread.  The first 12 hopefully are due the first week of January.  followed by 5 more at the end of January and then hopefully 6 more the end of March and beginning of April. It is always an adverture and if this year follows like most years, there will be some really great experiences and some not so happy moments. Hopefully the great with out weight the not so great. 

Here is a link to my 2012 kidding thread, it is very long. But just incase you didn't get to see any of it, or wish to go back and compare something from this years kidding to last years kidding. 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16036


Well, my husbande and I couldn't notice that our oldest doe Tori was starting to look very very pregnant for just being 13 weeks bred.  Here expected due date is first week of January.  

Tori(in the front in the first picture) is going on 10 years old and is a 50% Boer/ Nubian cross. We have had her since she was weaned and purchased her from a farm in PA. She has been a great doe for us. She kidding every year we have had her. She is bred to Twister this year. Although a big dairy cross doe like this is going to have a good sized rumen, she is for sure starting to grow around the girth. and I am even seeing signs of a small amount of udder filling in.  
Behind Tori in this picture is Indie(Paint doe), that pour doe just looks like she is bursting at the seems everyyear. She isn't a very big framed doe and she has given me a doe and buckling every year, she is going on 6 or 7 years old. 100% Boer. She is also due first week of January.  The black headed does in the back corner of the picture are STar and Nova, we will talk about them another time. These does are on pasture only at this time. 






In this picture is Tori, and behind her is Pepper. Pepper is actually a daughter to Indie. She is 4 or 5 years old. Due the same time as Indie. 





The business end of Tori:





And I couldn't help this picture:


----------



## Roll farms

Good luck!  

I got crazy (AGAIN) and bred mine to start in Nov (mostly Nubs) then the boers start late Dec.  Our 1st ones are due in less than 1 mo!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> I got crazy (AGAIN) and bred mine to start in Nov (mostly Nubs) then the boers start late Dec.  Our 1st ones are due in less than 1 mo!


It is hard for us to wait, but November kids are too big for most of our fairs.  And the couple years we kidded in December just was overwhelming right before the holidays for us. I have a lot of things I need to do with the my children for the holidays and kidding out 15 or 20 goats a week before christmas just took up too much time. 

Good luck with yours. 
Where the heck is your kidding thread?????


----------



## Roll farms

I'm waiting til it gets a little closer.  We're having gorgeous weather this week, trying to keep my butt outside and enjoy it.  I'll get some pics taken and start one soon.

I have one due Christmas day!  Our 'best' doe, bred to Bullitt.


----------



## jodief100

When is Pippi due?    I LOVE Pippi!


----------



## SheepGirl

I loved your thread for 2012 kids.  Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> When is Pippi due?    I LOVE Pippi!


Sorry, but we sold her after she kidded this spring. She was a great doe and gave us many wonderful kids. We have 3  does in our herd from her, Nova, Star, and Haley. Plus another farm we work with has one of her does. Last year we had to assist her kids nursing on her, her teats were getting quite large and low to the ground, and to make kidding season easier on us this year, we sold several does that were either requiring kidding assistance or assistance with their kids once they were born. It was a tough decision for to let Pippi go.


----------



## Missy

It is almost kidding time again!


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is Pippi due?    I LOVE Pippi!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we sold her after she kidded this spring. She was a great doe and gave us many wonderful kids. We have 3  does in our herd from her, Nova, Star, and Haley. Plus another farm we work with has one of her does. Last year we had to assist her kids nursing on her, her teats were getting quite large and low to the ground, and to make kidding season easier on us this year, we sold several does that were either requiring kidding assistance or assistance with their kids once they were born. It was a tough decision for to let Pippi go.
Click to expand...

I am sorry but I understand.  I had to cull the first goat we ever bought for this farm (I had pigmy goats many years ago as a kid)  this year and it was tough on me.   She will continue on in her beautiful daughters.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is Pippi due?    I LOVE Pippi!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we sold her after she kidded this spring. She was a great doe and gave us many wonderful kids. We have 3  does in our herd from her, Nova, Star, and Haley. Plus another farm we work with has one of her does. Last year we had to assist her kids nursing on her, her teats were getting quite large and low to the ground, and to make kidding season easier on us this year, we sold several does that were either requiring kidding assistance or assistance with their kids once they were born. It was a tough decision for to let Pippi go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry but I understand.  I had to cull the first goat we ever bought for this farm (I had pigmy goats many years ago as a kid)  this year and it was tough on me.   She will continue on in her beautiful daughters.
Click to expand...

Yes, very tough to make those decisions.  we sold 8 older does from our herd this year.  It was a sad day.  Well, I admit there were a couple I didn't mind seeing leave, but for the most part it was very sad. Hopefully with some of our problem children now gown we wont have to work so hard during kidding season. It was just something we were needing to do and had not done for about 3 years. There were a couple years we kept no replacement animals and you just can't maintain  a healthy, productive herd doing that too many years in a row.


----------



## RPC

I cant wait to watch you and Roll farms kidding threads. But it will make me miss my goats. Kidding was such a fun time for me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I cant wait to watch you and Roll farms kidding threads. But it will make me miss my goats. Kidding was such a fun time for me.


Well, I would let you come and help and take some night shifts, but it is a bit of a drive. Maybe you can help Roll out some evenings or weekends on your free time. 

I understand about missing it. I would be bummed if I had to sell ours. We talked about selling out a couple years ago.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

looks like it will be a long kidding thread for me.   I have does due first week of January, 3 rd week of January, and I am breeding right now, so the end of March. And who knows maybe one or two in between that. We talked about pulling the bucks out from the does so their is no one kidding later than the middle of April. I hate ending up with an open doe, but kidding and nursing in the summer is always a disaster. The kids never do as well and it is hard on the mom's.

Yesterday,   Goldman Bred Cloe( a first timer born in February) and Glory(she just happens to be Cloe's dam). Not sure why, but Glory had a small bloody discharge about 5 weeks into her gestation and now she is rebreeding a week later.  
Just Wow is also a first timer and a February doeling and she also was just bred by Goldman.

We are breeding 4 first timers that were born in Februray of this year. 

And there is another first timer that was born in FEbruary of 2011. That is Fuzzball. She was purchased from a farm in OHio, but she was stunted and we have spent a lot of time getting her to grow, she still isn't very big. But she will be 2 years by the time she kids for the first time. I rarely kid them out for the first time that late, but she was very badly stunted. She was my special project.   kleeping my fingers crossed on this project. She is suppose to be the star of our show, so to speak. 

I have a couple more that either bred recently with out me noticing. We don't have a marking harness on Goldman. Or they aren't bred yet.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Stalking...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Stalking...


Hi


----------



## neener92

I'm excited about this thread!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Nothing new going on, goats are looking good. 
We have a mystery on the farm though. 
Aunt B is an older doe I purchased a couple years ago. I knew she had a bad udder, but I wanted to try and get a keeper doe out of her to add to our farm. Little B is out of her. Any way, because of her bad udder we bottle feed her kids and to make it easier on me I wait to breed her so she will kid in march or April, so it isn't so cold out for bottle feeding. She is kept with the young keeper doelings, because she is dehorned and very very timid,  anyway, she was in noticable standing heat on September 5th and spent two days backed up to the fence with Goldman to the one side of her and Twister on the other side and only cattle panel in between them. Kind of see where I might be going with this?  Well, I have not seen her come into heat again. Goldman has been put in with her and a few others on 10/13, but no sign of her coming into heat. Grant it, I could have missed it.  But I check on them several times a day.  Any way, I wasn't surprised I missed it, but what is surprising she looks to be about 2 1/2 months pregnant, which would put her being bred around the end of August. I am wondering if she was bred through the fence on Sept 5th.  Time will tell.  Even her udder looks to be slightly starting to fill out. She gets a very big udder and it does start to show signs fairly early, based on my experience with her the last two times she kidded on our farm. 

Puts her kidding first week of February. Who knows, time will tell. 
I will post some pictures of her, her belly is geyting quite filled out. 

And get a few pictures of some of the does that are starting to look bigger. Pictures are always fun.


----------



## Southern by choice

question, since the goat world is rather new to me wouldn't the "bad udder" be passed down to her offspring? I know when I first started looking at goats I most definitely checked the momma does udder and teats. I also prefer to look at the sires mother if she is available. Of course mine are dairy, I don't know if it has the same significance factor in meat goats. 

Just gleaning from where I can.  

ETA- I had wrong heading-oops


----------



## BrownSheep

If I were to guess the bad udder in this case is coming from damage instead of genetics.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> If I were to guess the bad udder in this case is coming from damage instead of genetics.


We are hoping the bad udder is from mismanagement, We really don't know her history, I didn't even bother asking the seller, who had only owned her for a couple years, I am her 3rd owner. The price was right and I was willing to take a chance on the bloodline.  I have one daughter from her that kidded one time, so far and her udder was fantastic, but I realize it will take 2 or 3 kiddings to see any genetic issues, such as thin walls that will lead to blown out teats.    
We are letting people know that we are raising her as a wether maker and her doelings could have udder issues, but we don't think they will. We think Aunt B had a really bad mastitis infection from being poorly managed. 

As far as dairy vs. meat.  I wouldn't expect a 6 year old doe to have an udder so blown out that it is no longer functioning, I would consider that a cull factor and I would consider it genetic and terminate the entire bloodline. 



Thanks for asking.


----------



## BrownSheep

Ohhhh. Alright, for some reason I was thinking I read in there that she had had mastitis. Must have been a different thread. Hope her girls work out for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are a few pictures,  Any one want to guess if they think Aunt B is 2 months bred or maybe just bred or not bred at all??? 

Aunt B: She wasn't being very cooperative. The girls were fighting on the other side of the fence and Aunt B was being all stand offish. But you can see the belly that I am talking about and a puffy look to her udder and teats, Could be my imagination. But she looks pregnant to me. She is harder to tell in the vulva area. She has kidded two other times on our farm and she has always been hard to tell, her vulva does show a lot of obvious signs. 

She has a daughter on our farm that was born March 2011 and she is expecting her 2nd set of kids. Little B: she is also in the pictures. 

Aunt B in front and another doe Just Wow behind her. Just Wow should be 2 weeks bred. 






Aunt B from the business end.  She is fighting with the doe on the other side of the fence, so not the best pictures, but kind of shows her belly and udder. 





this picture is showing 3 young does,  Haley is in the front, she is due first week of January, it is her 2nd kidding and she was also born March 2011, the same time as Little B. Little B is the doe in the back on the left of the picture, also due first week of January.  Little B had a really really nice single doeling this past April,  I really wanted to keep that doeling, but because she kidded later than most of the herd, I already had my keeper does. 
and Fuzzball is the other doe, she is suppose to be bred as well. But she isn't showing much. she has the same birthday as the other two, but this is her first kidding. She is the doe we purchased that was stunted from her mom having a sore teat. She has an incredible pedigree and we are keeping our fingers crossed that it shows in the offspring. 





And the last picture is the business end of Haley and Little B. Haley on the left and Little B on the right.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Well, I know nothing (lol) but I'd say she is expecting. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

oh, if you are just joining this thread or missed Post #17, you need to read that to understand the mystery behind Aunt B.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Bring on the kids!


----------



## RPC

I would like to say she is 2 months bred....Thats my guess.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I would like to say she is 2 months bred....Thats my guess.


Today I thought she seemed like maybe she was in heat.  Not standing for the buck, but something about her struck me as if she was in heat, and Goldman checked her out a couple times, but she walked away  Okay, I clearly have no idea what I am doing.  LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill

new photos of the herd:  Too many to do individually so I got some group pictures. I will try to explain some of them. and how far along some of the girls are.  We are still feeding all our hay outside off a round bale.  2st cutting, so there is a little waste from it that we are trying to clean up and use as bedding in the calf huts. As of today all the does are now on grain. We are getting ready for the last 30 days of their gestation. EVeryone will be getting Bo-se and CD&T vaccinations this week if they are due in January. If they aren't due until march we will wait to give the shots. 


at last count, I beleive I have 11 due the first week of January,  5 due the 3rd to the last week of January and another 5 or 6 due the end of March. AT this time I beleive I have two does that are not bred. and will remain open for the year. We decided to try not to kid or have any does nursing during the summer this year. 

I just put out fresh minerals so from left to right there is Annie(due first week of Jan.), Peaches(due end of Jan.), Nova with her head in the mineral feeder is due beginning of Jan., P79 is also due beginning on Jan. and Snowball just has her head stuck in the photos.  





Another shot of the mineral feeder, this time you can see snowball





Three does all related.  Indie on the far end in the back and her daughters Pepper(traditional color) and Annie in the front of the line up. All bred to Prooved It and all due the first week of January. 





From left to right Star, Tori and pepper, all due the first of January. 





In this photo you can see how the farm is set up, I have the does divided into 3 groups right now.  You can see two of the groups in this photo. The group closest to the barn is using the barn as shelter, they also still have Goldman in with them. The other does are using calf huts as shelter at this time. 





and this is a shot kind of in the other direction.  THe main older group consists of Tori, Indie, Annie, Pepper, ect... and to the back on the right is alot of my yearlings that are turning 2 years old and will be kidding a 2nd time. They are also using calf huts as shelters. They have Prooved It in with them. THey have been on about 1 lb of grain each during their entire gestation since they are still growing.





Another shot of the main does in the center field and the does with Prooved it in the back. Just from a little different angle. 
by the main feeder from front to back is Star, Tori, Pepper, Indie and Nova. CAn't see all the main does in this photo, the mineral feeder is in this field so some of the does are by that.  





group using the barn, consists of my young keeper does that are bred to kid end of March,  Goldman is in with them he needs to be pulled out.  Also have Aunt B, Daisy and DAncer(Not yearlings) in with them for various reason, but they were either still needing to be bred or were needing some TLC and this group is on the most grain and has the best shelter. There are also a couple wethers in the group for butchering some time this winter. 





Here is Aunt B, Goldman and Daisy, (from left to right)


----------



## jodief100

It looks so nice at your place!   The girls are looking very nice and round.  Can't wait for babies!!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

All those trees down are still from that storm we had in July. We already spent 3 weekends working on major fence repairs and picking up from that storm.Still have several trees to pick up/cut up.


----------



## Southern by choice

Love all the photos! Love their horns too! My fav is the 3rd picture. 
I love the look of the Boer!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Those are all great pictures. You have a ton of really pretty does. 

That's interesting, the does with the black heads. I've seen that before but I don't see it alot. Are they crossed with something?


----------



## goatsintheopen

you take the Best pictures of your girls.. I'm telling ya.. I would hire you if we lived closer! 

LOL Aunt B!  she DOES have that "I'm carrying something other than Hay" look to her.


----------



## DonnaBelle

You sure have some great looking goats.

I love your farm, it is so beautiful.  I would love to see Virginia.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Those are all great pictures. You have a ton of really pretty does.
> 
> That's interesting, the does with the black heads. I've seen that before but I don't see it alot. Are they crossed with something?


Star and Nova are from the same doe, they are from Pippi. She was 50% boer/50% nubian, Both does are from full blood Boer bucks that were traditional in color and pippi had a golden tan head and speckled golden tan body.  We have had a couple other black heads, Not from Pippi, all born on the farm, but those we have sold. I have never gotten a black headed kid out of one of those black headed does. Of course they have been all bred to traditional full Blood Boers.

All our goats are either full blood Boer or Boer Nubian crosses. Tori is 50% Boer Nubian, Star and Nova the black headed does are 75% Boer/ 25% Nubian.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> you take the Best pictures of your girls.. I'm telling ya.. I would hire you if we lived closer!
> 
> LOL Aunt B!  she DOES have that "I'm carrying something other than Hay" look to her.


Thank you.  We gave a photo lesson to a very lovely couple this summer. Always enjoy talking goats with new and old friends.  

Aunt B is sooo tricky.  I still am not 100% sure what is going on with her, but I am leaning towards Goldman breding her through the fence and she is around 10 weeks bred right now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cool. That's funny you have never had a black-headed goat from them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You sure have some great looking goats.
> 
> I love your farm, it is so beautiful.  I would love to see Virginia.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Well, come and visit.  But I always warn people they probably will be disappointed to see everything(our farm) in person. I always feel pictures do it justice. 
But sight seeing in VA would be a nice vacation.  I love the fact that we are close to the mountains, and the beach and Washington DC.  ONe of my favorite vacations so far was staying in WESt Virginia.  Riding the train and staying in a cabin. I get sooo car sick in the mountains, but the vacation was still a lot of fun.


----------



## Roll farms

I love that big paint doe.  Great pics!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I love that big paint doe.  Great pics!


Thank you, There are two paint does, but if you are referring to Annie on the left, she had some really nice kids this spring.  so far she had triplets(one stillborn) as a 15 month old and twins as a 2 year old and this will be her 3rd kidding. She is a little hock kneed, the buck we were using at the time was kind enough to add that to our genetics. But luckily it seems to be fairly easily to breed out of them. Pepper(the traditional doe) is out of the same buck and she isn't hock-kneed. Interesting how genetics work. Pepper and Annie side by side in picture #3, their mom Indie on the far right(Paint Doe), They are from the same sire and look so different. I am not referring to just color, I also mean frame and body size.  

I am little worried that Annie is only carrying a single this year, she doesn't look very big to me.  But she is a good sized doe, so she could carry twins and not show a lot.


----------



## RPC

January just feels so far away I am ready to see your kids now hahaha.

Just wondering who were your keeper does last year???? Or did you not keep any?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> January just feels so far away I am ready to see your kids now hahaha.
> 
> Just wondering who were your keeper does last year???? Or did you not keep any?


All these girls have been exposed to Goldman and all past the pooch test this week, they are between 30 and 35 days bred. Oh, Raquel was accidently exposed to Daisy's Bucklings(4 1/2 months old) and they were breeding her, her kids will be commercial this year. It is a long story of Musical pens. THey are due the end of March.

These pictures are a couple months old of them. I do have pooch pictures recently taken that I was working on, if anyone is interested in them. 


I most certainly did keep some. I had 25 to pick from. we kept
Just Wow out of Indie and Twister is 100% but ony registered 50%






Chloe is out of Glory and Prooved It and is full blood





Raquel is out of Hot Mamma and Prooved It and is Fullblood(Raquel in front, Chloe is in back)





Tori Ann is 75%  Boer/25% Nubian and is out of Tori and Karamba(we sold Karamba this summer)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why is it only registered as 50%? Is that because one is not registered?


----------



## Southern by choice

Beautiful pics! Boers are so pretty. I love how their white is so white. 
I agree with RPC- January...really????


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Why is it only registered as 50%? Is that because one is not registered?


Her dam Indie came from a wether making farm in Indiana, they didn't register anything. Her sire is Fullblood, so Just Wow is 50% Registered. Annie and Pepper are also 50% registered, since they are out of Indie, but they do have a different sire.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics! Boers are so pretty. I love how their white is so white.
> I agree with RPC- January...really????


January feels close to us. We are in the middle of building a rabbit hutch and getting ready to travel to pick up our new Silver Foxes for our son, then we have plans to clean our barn out, I am sure that will take two weekends.  Since it is dark by the time my husband gets home from work it is hard to get some things done. We are running out of time to get the barn set up for kidding.  We could kid 2nd or 3rd week of December and still be okay with the size of our kids for the fairs, but we never feel like we are ready for it, and I feel like the couple years we have kidded at that time it took too much away from the holidays.  I was too tired and too busy looking after goats to even care if I had  a christmas tree or decorations up in the house or any holiday food cooked.  So January it is. It's coming wether we are ready or not.   I am not looking forward to cold nights. I think I have a pretty good idea on most the due dates, so that should help some. and we are doing all our post kidding steps hoping for big healthy kids with strong legs. NOthing worse than kidding in the cold and having a bunch of weak legged flimsy kids. And I can tell you that from experience. I sat on a bucket next to a doe one January night at 3 am, with my pants frozen, because I had just tripped on the steps going out to the back of the barn while I was carrying a bucket of water. It was in the single digits that night.  I was holding up yet another weak legged kid during that kidding season, trying to help it nurse. Every muscle in my body hurt and my hands where soo cold. I just started crying.  I didn't like farming much that evening or that week for that matter. I saved all of them we had 22 kids born that week, my husband was out of the state on a business trip.  Kidding in January scares me, because of that one week, but it is the best time for us when we take everything into account.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Those are some nice, pretty, healthy looking goats!!!! Their coats are so shiny


----------



## Missy

I just love your goats. Beautiful!


----------



## daisychick

Can't wait for babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are some updated photos.  We cleaned out our barn last weekend, and rearranged the girls.  There are 18 in the barn, 16 I know are bred, one not sure when she is due, and another I am pretty sure is open.  There are 5 young does and two meat wethers out in a side field. These young does should be due the end of March or beginning of April.  

In no particular order:
Peaches bred by Twister and due beginning of January:I think she is going on 3 years old










Tori Ann bred by twister and due beginning of January(10 year old) and 10th kidding









Star bred by twister and due beginning of January5 years old, and we lost her kids last year)









Nova bred by twister and due beginning of January: I think she is also going on 3 years old
In this picture, Indie is also showing off her baby bump. indie always gets miserable looking.  Nova is easily spooked and although she does okay kidding, I have to keep a close eye on her, she panics easily. 




Nova near the front of the picture and star in the back.  Nova is hard to get pictures of, she doesn't trust me. Both my black headed does are jumpy and nervous. The boards are what we use to build our kidding pens and creep feed area, the barn just has feeders in it right now. 





Little B and Haley are the same age, both going to be 2 year old and both 2nd fresheners. Little B and Haley are bred to Twister and due beginning of January.
they are as follows from Right to left, Little B, Haley then Glory(open) then Snowball is due end of January and bred to Goldman. 






From left to right: 
Pepper bred to Prooved it and Indie(pepper's dam) also bred to Prooved It and due beginning of January, Daisy on the end bred to Goldman and due end of January, Daisy gets huge.  Indie is going on 6 or 7 years old and looks young for her age. Pepper I believe is going on 5 years old, she was from indies first set of kids. 






Daisy and DAncer, both full blood does, bred to Goldman and due end of January. 





Some of the girls hanging around outside. 
Aunt B in the front of the photo, should be bred to Goldman, but not sure of due date, Paint doe laying down is another one of Indie's daughters, going on 3 years old and 3rd freshening she is also due beginning of Jan.  Peaches is grooming herself and a doe that never got named that I know refer to her as P79, is also going to be 3 years old and 3rd kidding, I reallly really like this doe, but she has only ever given me a single buckling, 2 times now, she really needs to start having twins. she is bred to Goldman and I can't wait to see these kids.  If she has a doe, I am planning on retaining one.  If P79 has males they are going to be really nice wethers. 






P79





Also P79, big doe walking towards camera, small doe is fuzzball, our special project, she is going on 2 years old, and stunted from not getting enough milk when she was little.  I was hoping she would get bigger.  She has a ton of ennoblements in her pedigree and I am hoping she throws that potential to her kids. She is bred to Prooved it and due to kid the beginning of January, she looks to be only carrying a single. The paint doe is Annie and also in the back ground behind fuzzball with her head in the feeder is another 2 year old Full blood doe, Glory, she is also due in the beginning of January and bred to Prooved It.  She is for sure looking to be carrying at least twins, maybe even triplets. 





some barn pictures from across the barn




the other direction




a farm mascot




another farm mascot: not as brave as the first on. she wont come in by the goats. She is a chicken. Actually Dancer hates dogs and so the dogs wont go in by Dancer.





on the side of the barn
Thelma, is Aunt B's doeling from her kidding in May.  She is a cutie, but not as big as she should be. Also two buckling from Daisy from a kidding in June. They are growing nicely, one is sold and being held for someone and the other we are hoping to consign in a May sale. 
The two bucks, Goldman and Prooved It in the field, Twister has been sold and moved to his new farm.
and another farm mascot, Rocky.  Nope not the same little dog that was in the barn.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love all of the pictures.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Thanks for posting those photos of your goats and your fantastic barn.

What a blessed person you are!!  Lotsa goats and a BIG barn.

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle

OHHHHH and a manure spreader!!!

I'm soooooo jealous!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> OHHHHH and a manure spreader!!!
> 
> I'm soooooo jealous!!
> 
> DonnaBelle


That is borrowed from my father n' law, he purchased a used one for the family to use it, the tractor is his also, we have a large lawn mower type tractor. not anything nearly as big as the one in the front of the manure spreader.  So when we bring the tractor over, (about 8 miles away) we also do other little jobs with it, like moving dirt, or cutting a broken branch off of a tree.  

But thank you, we are very very blessed and  love our little farm.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Got the kidding pens set up. and gave CD&T shots and BoSe shots, Will have to do the Bose shots again. I didn't realize how low my supply was, so we just gave everyone 2 cc's and I will get some more and give it again in 3 week sor so. Sure the does will love that. 
Everyone looked pretty good.  
Got another 1,200 lb round bale of Orchard grass hay.  Pain to feed, but saves on my expensive square bales. 
Everyone is on free choice hay at this time and each one is getting 1 lb of grain a day.  
They have also been treated with 4G aureomycin crumbles for a couple weeks. But I stopped for know and will probably start giving them some more in a few days. 

I am concerned about Daisy and DAncer being on so much feed so soon, they are due 3 weeks later than the first group. They really do not need all that extra feed.  Last year they both had twins that weighed 10 to 12 lbs each.  

Hope everyone is having a great December.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Got the kidding pens set up. and gave CD&T shots and BoSe shots, Will have to do the Bose shots again. I didn't realize how low my supply was, so we just gave everyone 2 cc's and I will get some more and give it again in 3 week sor so. Sure the does will love that.
> Everyone looked pretty good.
> Got another 1,200 lb round bale of Orchard grass hay.  Pain to feed, but saves on my expensive square bales.
> Everyone is on free choice hay at this time and each one is getting 1 lb of grain a day.
> *They have also been treated with 4G aureomycin crumbles for a couple weeks.* But I stopped for know and will probably start giving them some more in a few days.
> 
> I am concerned about Daisy and DAncer being on so much feed so soon, they are due 3 weeks later than the first group. They really do not need all that extra feed.  Last year they both had twins that weighed 10 to 12 lbs each.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great December.


What is the aureomycin crumbles for?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the kidding pens set up. and gave CD&T shots and BoSe shots, Will have to do the Bose shots again. I didn't realize how low my supply was, so we just gave everyone 2 cc's and I will get some more and give it again in 3 week sor so. Sure the does will love that.
> Everyone looked pretty good.
> Got another 1,200 lb round bale of Orchard grass hay.  Pain to feed, but saves on my expensive square bales.
> Everyone is on free choice hay at this time and each one is getting 1 lb of grain a day.
> *They have also been treated with 4G aureomycin crumbles for a couple weeks.* But I stopped for know and will probably start giving them some more in a few days.
> 
> I am concerned about Daisy and DAncer being on so much feed so soon, they are due 3 weeks later than the first group. They really do not need all that extra feed.  Last year they both had twins that weighed 10 to 12 lbs each.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great December.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the aureomycin crumbles for?
Click to expand...

Can I get away with saying it is a "trick of the trade."


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the kidding pens set up. and gave CD&T shots and BoSe shots, Will have to do the Bose shots again. I didn't realize how low my supply was, so we just gave everyone 2 cc's and I will get some more and give it again in 3 week sor so. Sure the does will love that.
> Everyone looked pretty good.
> Got another 1,200 lb round bale of Orchard grass hay.  Pain to feed, but saves on my expensive square bales.
> Everyone is on free choice hay at this time and each one is getting 1 lb of grain a day.
> *They have also been treated with 4G aureomycin crumbles for a couple weeks.* But I stopped for know and will probably start giving them some more in a few days.
> 
> I am concerned about Daisy and DAncer being on so much feed so soon, they are due 3 weeks later than the first group. They really do not need all that extra feed.  Last year they both had twins that weighed 10 to 12 lbs each.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great December.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the aureomycin crumbles for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I get away with saying it is a "trick of the trade."
Click to expand...

Sure.  I'll have to look it up. Doubt it's something I'll use but I'm curious now, never heard of it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the aureomycin crumbles for?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get away with saying it is a "trick of the trade."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  I'll have to look it up. Doubt it's something I'll use but I'm curious now, never heard of it.
Click to expand...

I was just testing you to see if you would let me get away with that. LOL.  I am in one of those moods. You were suppose to say "NO," but you are so polite. LOL 

We use it for several reasons. 
initially we started using it one year when we had several abortions, that was a fun year.  Know we use it every year, because not only does it help with any possible kidding diseases, but it also helps with evenly sized kids and big healthy kids as well as helping our does with snotty noses and problems with pnuemonia this time of year.  It is affordable, and so know we do it every year, for the last 5 weeks or so of gestation. The hard part is, not all my does are due the same time, so I often give it for 1 or 2 weeks on and a week or two off, it is given at a prevention level and not treatment level.  It is similar to giving a low does of LA 200 daily, but we all know how our goats would love that. 
It is also a growth inhibitor, some people feed it to growing calves, lambs, ect......   again at a low dosage.  We stop feeding it, when most our does have kidded.  So some of the does are getting it even after they have kidded. 

Can't be given too early in the pregnancy, although one year my herd had rain rot and developed horrible head colds, then pnuemonia and pink eye. And many were only 3 to 4 weeks bred. We used it then, rather than giving 20 plus goats LA 200 shots for 5 days straight, They were given it at the treatment level for 5 days.  The sickest couple does also received a couple LA 200 shots to asure they were getting enough medication.  Everyone got better, and there wasn't anything abnormal about the kids when they were born.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get away with saying it is a "trick of the trade."
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  I'll have to look it up. Doubt it's something I'll use but I'm curious now, never heard of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just testing you to see if you would let me get away with that. LOL.  I am in one of those moods. You were suppose to say "NO," but you are so polite. LOL
> 
> We use it for several reasons.
> initially we started using it one year when we had several abortions, that was a fun year.  Know we use it every year, because not only does it help with any possible kidding diseases, but it also helps with evenly sized kids and big healthy kids as well as helping our does with snotty noses and problems with pnuemonia this time of year.  It is affordable, and so know we do it every year, for the last 5 weeks or so of gestation. The hard part is, not all my does are due the same time, so I often give it for 1 or 2 weeks on and a week or two off, it is given at a prevention level and not treatment level.  It is similar to giving a low does of LA 200 daily, but we all know how our goats would love that.
> It is also a growth inhibitor, some people feed it to growing calves, lambs, ect......   again at a low dosage.  We stop feeding it, when most our does have kidded.  So some of the does are getting it even after they have kidded.
> 
> Can't be given too early in the pregnancy, although one year my herd had rain rot and developed horrible head colds, then pnuemonia and pink eye. And many were only 3 to 4 weeks bred. We used it then, rather than giving 20 plus goats LA 200 shots for 5 days straight, They were given it at the treatment level for 5 days.  The sickest couple does also received a couple LA 200 shots to asure they were getting enough medication.  Everyone got better, and there wasn't anything abnormal about the kids when they were born.
Click to expand...

When I googled it I saw where it helped prevent pneumonia. 
Thanks for breaking it down for me.


----------



## goatsintheopen

Your goats look SO good!!  (_as always_  )  and wooow..Look at the barn!  NICE   

OH!  I did a drive by of your website and  I saw the pic you took of your Traditional Buckling..  he is *SO HANDSOME!*!

and.. I'm telling ya,  you ought to put together your own goat book..


----------



## 20kidsonhill

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> Your goats look SO good!!  (_as always_  )  and wooow..Look at the barn!  NICE
> 
> OH!  I did a drive by of your website and  I saw the pic you took of your Traditional Buckling..  he is *SO HANDSOME!*!
> 
> and.. I'm telling ya,  you ought to put together your own goat book..


Thank you.    You are too kind.

I need to get better pictures of him, those pictures don't do him justice.


----------



## jodief100

Once again, I am jealous of your barn!  

You have such pretty goats. 

I think Torie Ann is my new favorite.  I was going to say P79 until you said she threw singles.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Once again, I am jealous of your barn!
> 
> You have such pretty goats.
> 
> I think Tori Ann is my new favorite.  I was going to say P79 until you said she threw singles.


Yup, the single thing is not very profitable. Single bucks on top of it. But I do love her.  Her mom had single bucks the first two years as well.  And never had triplets, We had her until she was 9.  THat was Pippi's full sister, her name was Tina.  I bred her to Goldman and hoping for doelings from her this year. Twins would be wonderful, she is looking pretty big for not being due until the end of January, so I am feeling good about twins.  She only looked like she was carrying a single the last couple times she kidded.  

Thank you Jodie for the compliment, the barn was my husband's doings and all the wooden feeders, pens, fencing are built by him. He is pretty handy. I do all the daily chores, he helps on weekends with repairs, building things, hoof trimming, ect......... Things that are easier with two people. 

I am really frustrated with HOt Mamma, one of our new full blood does.  I know I kidded her early, but she just wont put on extra weight, and her hair coat always looks rough.  After she kids(due Aug 10th), I am going to put her through a series of wormers and see if that helps her.  Maybe do a fecal on her.  Just really annoying me, she was on a lot of feed this summer(grain) and she be as fat as a house with the amount of feed I was giving her.  I am going ot have to really watch her when she has her kids and is nursing, to make sure she doesn't loose more weight.  But I am happy with how most of them look.   

Oh, here is a picture of our latest project.  Not goat related, but husband did  a great job on it.  He is pretty tolerant of some of my projects. This is a actually my son's rabbitry, He used some of the money he made from 4H projects to build the hutch and buy a trio of silver Foxes. I am sure he is hoping to make money, but even if he breaks even, and puts a little meat on the table, I am sure he will be thrilled.  

I researched designs and drew plans.  Then I recruited dH to help build it.  4 hold hutch system, the walls are for the winter, will be taken down in the spring.






Here is one of the residents. this is a 5 month old silver Fox buck. 





This is a 9 week old Silver fox doe, Actually, this one isn't ours, this is Neeners, We brought home a pair for her and a trio for us, it was a 3 1/2 hour drive each way. 





Our old hutch that we purchased from Craigslist a couple years ago, with some pet rabbits and a new 6 month old doe that is New Zealand/Standard Rex cross.  We bred her to the Silver Fox buck last week.  Hoping for some kits. Our Silver Fox does are too young to breed.


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Here are some updated photos.  We cleaned out our barn last weekend, and rearranged the girls.  There are 18 in the barn, 16 I know are bred, one not sure when she is due, and another I am pretty sure is open.  There are 5 young does and two meat wethers out in a side field. These young does should be due the end of March or beginning of April.
> 
> In no particular order:
> Peaches bred by Twister and due beginning of January:I think she is going on 3 years old
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20121.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20122.jpg
> 
> Tori Ann bred by twister and due beginning of January(10 year old) and 10th kidding
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20124.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20123.jpg
> 
> Star bred by twister and due beginning of January5 years old, and we lost her kids last year)
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20126.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20127.jpg
> 
> Nova bred by twister and due beginning of January: I think she is also going on 3 years old
> In this picture, Indie is also showing off her baby bump. indie always gets miserable looking.  Nova is easily spooked and although she does okay kidding, I have to keep a close eye on her, she panics easily.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20129.jpg
> Nova near the front of the picture and star in the back.  Nova is hard to get pictures of, she doesn't trust me. Both my black headed does are jumpy and nervous. The boards are what we use to build our kidding pens and creep feed area, the barn just has feeders in it right now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201218.jpg
> 
> Little B and Haley are the same age, both going to be 2 year old and both 2nd fresheners. Little B and Haley are bred to Twister and due beginning of January.
> they are as follows from Right to left, Little B, Haley then Glory(open) then Snowball is due end of January and bred to Goldman.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201210.jpg
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Pepper bred to Prooved it and Indie(pepper's dam) also bred to Prooved It and due beginning of January, Daisy on the end bred to Goldman and due end of January, Daisy gets huge.  Indie is going on 6 or 7 years old and looks young for her age. Pepper I believe is going on 5 years old, she was from indies first set of kids.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20125.jpg
> 
> 
> Daisy and DAncer, both full blood does, bred to Goldman and due end of January.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201212.jpg
> 
> Some of the girls hanging around outside.
> Aunt B in the front of the photo, should be bred to Goldman, but not sure of due date, Paint doe laying down is another one of Indie's daughters, going on 3 years old and 3rd freshening she is also due beginning of Jan.  Peaches is grooming herself and a doe that never got named that I know refer to her as P79, is also going to be 3 years old and 3rd kidding, I reallly really like this doe, but she has only ever given me a single buckling, 2 times now, she really needs to start having twins. she is bred to Goldman and I can't wait to see these kids.  If she has a doe, I am planning on retaining one.  If P79 has males they are going to be really nice wethers.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_20128.jpg
> 
> 
> P79
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201217.jpg
> 
> Also P79, big doe walking towards camera, small doe is fuzzball, our special project, she is going on 2 years old, and stunted from not getting enough milk when she was little.  I was hoping she would get bigger.  She has a ton of ennoblements in her pedigree and I am hoping she throws that potential to her kids. She is bred to Prooved it and due to kid the beginning of January, she looks to be only carrying a single. The paint doe is Annie and also in the back ground behind fuzzball with her head in the feeder is another 2 year old Full blood doe, Glory, she is also due in the beginning of January and bred to Prooved It.  She is for sure looking to be carrying at least twins, maybe even triplets.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201214.jpg
> 
> some barn pictures from across the barn
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201213.jpg
> the other direction
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201215.jpg
> a farm mascot
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201211.jpg
> another farm mascot: not as brave as the first on. she wont come in by the goats. She is a chicken. Actually Dancer hates dogs and so the dogs wont go in by Dancer.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201216.jpg
> 
> on the side of the barn
> Thelma, is Aunt B's doeling from her kidding in May.  She is a cutie, but not as big as she should be. Also two buckling from Daisy from a kidding in June. They are growing nicely, one is sold and being held for someone and the other we are hoping to consign in a May sale.
> The two bucks, Goldman and Prooved It in the field, Twister has been sold and moved to his new farm.
> and another farm mascot, Rocky.  Nope not the same little dog that was in the barn.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_dec_15_201219.jpg


I'm interested in your feeders. Are they the design from Premier? They look sort of like them but I see you have them up against a wall. And the holes in the feeder panels look bigger. I ordered the feeder panels from Premier and made the fenceline feeders and I love the concept of being able to feed from the outside. BUT the holes are so small that all our does have raw marks on their noses from pressing against the wire to get hay. Some got pretty bad. I moved the feeders to the back with the doelings since they have smaller heads at this time and they are doing ok with them, but I don't like them at all for the full grown Boers.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Yes, some of the feeders are pushed up against the wall, the 2 feeders on the one  end are.  The feeders on the other end, are not pushed up against the wall, there is an isle behind them(3 feeders and a small entrance gate).  I don't know if they are Premeir 1 feeder plans,  My husband made them all at a friends farm, they raise sheep. So they had the plans.  i would make the legs taller if we made more, they are little too low for our goats, especially if the barn has some build up in it.  We do deep liter.  If they are made on higher legs, there would have to be a piece of plywood in the front on the bottom to keep the kids from going underneath. Even the way they are, if everything is cleaned out a newborn kid can squeeze under.  The wiring in them is 4x4 goat panel.  They have no problem eating through the wire, but because the feeders are really too low, some of them eat over the top of the feeder. Drives me crazy.  I would say htey are very very similar to Premier 1 plans.  I have always wanted to try the double sided feeder that they have.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

snowed in so a quick hello to everyone and an update.  The girls are for sure looking bigger and closer to kidding.  
Peaches bag has not gone boom but is growing, along with several of the other does.  We for sure must be getting closer to kidding, we have 2 inches of snow, freezing rain on top of that and a low of 17 tonght. Heck, I am suprised they aren't kidding today in this lovely weather.  Looks like we will steady be in the 30's  during the day and 10's and 20's going into the first week of January, so let the kidding begin.  

Hope everyone reading this had a really really good holiday and all is going well on your farm.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

WEll,  12 days since I took the last photos of the does, and we are down to 6 days, maybe 7 before the first doe is due.  
Here are some new photos.  

Tori says hello and come on over for a visit. The barn has the kidding pens set up,  Actually, post kidding pens. We rarely pen them up before they kid.  Sometimes we don't even pen them up after they kid, since we are heading into January we normally will put htem with mom for at least 24 to 48 hours with a warming barrel.   Expecting highs in the 30's and lows in the teens and low 20's for next week.  As you can see we did get some of that snow.  With more snow due on Saturday. 
Tori nearest the camera, then P79 and the paint doe is Indie.





Tori on the right looking at the camera,  Nova(my favorite doe) on the left with the black head, Pepper is in the feeder on the left. Star is on the right behind Tori with the black head.  






Dancer looking at the camera, Yes, she is a fairly dumpy looking doe, she is full blood and just does nothing for me.  This year I bred her to Goldman hoping for flashier looking kids out of her.  She isn't due until end of January and gets huge with even twins.  Behind her in the feeder I beleive is HOt Mamma a young doe who will be 2 in February, and the other side of the board, also in the feeder is Haley. I have no due date on Haley but I imagine she is due the first week of January. She will also be 2 years in February. I really like this doe a lot. Haley could be due as early as January 2nd.





Here is quite a set of does standing together, Tori( the huge one)  Nova on the left and Star on the right.  All bred to Twister, all due first week of January. 





From left to right, Annie standing side ways, Peaches(should be the first one due),  Nova(in the doorway), Indie(center in the doorway) and Star on the far right. I am a little concerned why peaches looks to have lost weight,  Will have to pay close attention to her after she kids. 





Pepper on the left in the feeder, due 2nd week of January, Peaches in the center and Nova on the right.





Nova on the left, Indie in the center,  Peaches on the right, cat in the middle and in the back is Daisy to the right and Glory to the left by the hay feeder. Glory is either due in April or open.  Daisy is due end of January and bred to Goldman. Daisy is already getting huge, as she normally does.  





Time to head out in the snow, Peaches is in the water pan,  Nova to the left, Pepper in the middle, Indie to the right heading to the hay feeder.





Tori is wondering how she lets her self kind in this kind of shape every year.  She is a sturdy gal, but sure is getting big.  She will be 10 this February.  





This is fuzzball, and yes she is as small as she looks,  She is my special child. LOL. We purchased her at 6 months old with protein deficiency. Yup, she was starving to death from lack of mother's milk and no creep feed area set up.  I was really hoping she woudl recover and grow out of some of her stunted look. I knew she was never going to be as big as she could be. But gosh she really didn't grow at all.  She is maybe 90 lbs soaking wet. She will be 2 in February. Yes, that is correct. We skipped breeding her as a 1 year old,  So Does like Haley, Little B, HOt mamma have all kidded one time and she is still much smaller than they are.  She is bred and due to kid the 2nd week of January according to my dates that I have written down. I think she is only carrying a single, which may not be a bad thing for her first time.that is snowball in the photo behind her, not the most atractive doe, but can she put the kids on the ground and wean a big set of twins or triplets.  Snowball is due end of January and bred to Goldman this time, She has had triplets her last two kiddings. triplets out of Goldman woudl be cool. 





Proof Fuzzball is bred,She has a nice little udder going for how small she looks.  also, Haley is infront of her to the left and Little B is to the right of her, THey are the same age as Fuzzball.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Your does need to pop already!!! I cant wait to see what Indie has! How many do you think Tori is carrying?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Your does need to pop already!!! I cant wait to see what Indie has! How many do you think Tori is carrying?


I'm expecting triplets, Triplet does woudl sure be nice.  Last year she wasn't quite as big and had twin doelings, Year before she had triplet bucklings. Indie always has twins a boy and a girl, she has every year.  Can't wait to see Indie's kids from Prooved It.


----------



## goatsintheopen

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your does need to pop already!!! I cant wait to see what Indie has! How many do you think Tori is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting triplets, Triplet does woudl sure be nice.  Last year she wasn't quite as big and had twin doelings, Year before she had triplet bucklings. Indie always has twins a boy and a girl, she has every year.  Can't wait to see Indie's kids from Prooved It.
Click to expand...

LOL!!!  I Know someone else's goats or GOAT I should say, that needs to come on already!    haha!   But yeah can't wait to see the babies from Indie and Prooved it,  they're gonna be soo cute!! 

Look at all that white stuff! EW!  glad we didn't get any of that here! ha!  Great Pics as usual..can't believe how big your girls are! 

 Looks like you'd have to use some grease on Tori and Nova to get them through that door together!  haha!!


----------



## boykin2010

Tori is HUGE!!! Can you take more photos of her? I love seeing big ole pregnant goats/sheep


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I felt like I was flooding the internet with Tori pictures.  LOL

Here are a couple more that I took this morning, I will take some more in a couple days. We have to keep an eye on for the udder boom. 

Tori in the door, that is Haley to the left


----------



## 20kidsonhill

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your does need to pop already!!! I cant wait to see what Indie has! How many do you think Tori is carrying?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting triplets, Triplet does woudl sure be nice.  Last year she wasn't quite as big and had twin doelings, Year before she had triplet bucklings. Indie always has twins a boy and a girl, she has every year.  Can't wait to see Indie's kids from Prooved It.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!!!  I Know someone else's goats or GOAT I should say, that needs to come on already!    haha!   But yeah can't wait to see the babies from Indie and Prooved it,  they're gonna be soo cute!!
> 
> Look at all that white stuff! EW!  glad we didn't get any of that here! ha!  Great Pics as usual..can't believe how big your girls are!
> 
> Looks like you'd have to use some grease on Tori and Nova to get them through that door together!  haha!!
Click to expand...

My goats may have babies before yours.  

I can't beleive you didn't get the snow storm, I just assumed you were getting it. It was horrible here on Wednesday, first a couple inches of  snow, then sleet then freezing rain on that. All day into the night. I had a heck of a time with gates freezing shut.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

BIG goats!!


----------



## goatsintheopen

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My goats may have babies before yours.
> 
> .


 *sigh*  at this point, I wouldn't be a bit surprised!   Can you teach goats to do jumping jacks???


----------



## 20kidsonhill

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goats may have babies before yours.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*  at this point, I wouldn't be a bit surprised!   Can you teach goats to do jumping jacks???
Click to expand...

Well, Goatsintheopen beat me with a really nice set of triplets. maybe I can talk her into posting a couple photos for us. 

We are officially on "Kid watch" and have started to increase the number of times we check the does and look at rearends. 
I think it is a race between Peaches and Haley, Peaches I know should be due Jan 4th, but Haley has no due date, but looks very ripe.  Buck was put in on July 31st, so technically they could kid today.  I have bred dates wrote down for several of them. Lots are due 9th through the 11th.


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## madcow

Just looking at Tori makes my back hurt! She really has a bowed back from all the weight of those kids.  I bet she'll be glad, as will you, when they get here!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

No udder boom today, nothing much going on.  Peaches, and Haley both have low low bellies. Star is looking strong and sturdy and her belly looks failry high still but she has a due date of January 6th, (152 days) so somethign should be happening soon.  
Maybe I should get some more photos, a nice day out side, the barn yard is a mud hole, it is driving me crazy. We are going to try to work on some drainage over the weekend.  Some of the ditch areas that we originally had in the barn yard area have filled in over the years and it is part of the problem with the mud, One side of the barn from the roof runs off and then has to go through the barn yard, behind the barn to continue down hill.  With it not being ditched properly anymore it is pooling in the barn yard causing one heck of  a mud hole. Worse it has ever been.  

I have a couple does with runny poop(not watery, more pudding like), may be the new protein tubs that we put out a week ago.  THey are eating a lot of it. Not sure what to think about it.  ;


----------



## jodief100

What kind of protien tubs do you use?   We had some out last year but I think the goats just liked the mollasses.  

I can't wait to see your new babies!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> What kind of protien tubs do you use?   We had some out last year but I think the goats just liked the mollasses.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new babies!!!!!


We are trying the Sweetlix meatmaker tubs,  it is 50 or 60 lbs, a yellow tub, the tubs also work great for feeding and watering in and hold up like iron.  They were $26.00 each.  I put out two of them and I kid you not they have eaten an equivalent of one entire tub in ibe weejm  18 does.  Seems like a bit ridiculous, I got them because I have first cutting hay I am using right now and i had a couple does last year that i needed to drench with molasses and calcium near the end of their pregnancy, figured it was just as easy to put out the tubs. I swear Peaches stands there all day eating on the thing.  

Last couple years we had purchased on and off the crystalyx goat tubs, N20, a grey tub. It is suppose to be a really good brand and quailty.  I should compare the amount of salt in the two tubs, They did eat this brand fairly quickly at times, but I don't recall it being quite so fast.  Although, maybe being so pregnant and on this first cutting orchard grass(no alfalfa), maybe they are just really needing it.  They did stop eating the loose minerals, because they are eating so much from the tubs.  Not sure that is in the long run a good thing,  Since the loose minerals have a heck of a lot of good minerals in them.

I think the N20 were these, but we got the 60 lbs and it came in a grey plastic tub, very handy around the farm.  but it was like $52.00 and too expensive.  http://www.feedinadrum.com/GOAT20N.html

It is that yellow tub in the photo and also we are using the Sweetlix loose goat minerals which is the bag in the photo on the upper right hand corner.    http://www.sweetlix.com/?gclid=CLW21eK7z7QCFUbf4AodohUAQQ


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A few random pictures, but I did try to get the girls that I think will be kidding first.  

P79 in the feeder,  Not due to kid until the end of the month, but check out Tori in the background.  







A random group photo, snowball is by the yellow protein tub. 





Star due Jan 6th, eating at the hay rack and those are some younger does and a young wether from Feb./March kidding in the little side pasture. 






Haley looking pitiful, I would think she will kid in the next 48 hours,  look at how low her belly has gotten, her skin is just hanging on her. She has also developed a terrible cough the past couple of days and antiobitics are in her near future. I wish she had a little more weight on her,  She does look better than this picture shows, but she is a little thinner than I would care for her to be going into nursing her kids. 






Another group pictures





From left to right, Daisy due end of January, Aunt B(Biotis) due end of March, Pepper laying down, and Annie is the paint doe.  





this is a rough looking picture,  Peaches is on the left and is due first according to due dates, Today to be exact, but I do remember her being in standing heat for a couple days and I believe they ovulate at the end of their heat cycle so that puts her due Saturday or Sunday.  Her belly has really dropped and it is hard to see how big she is from this picture.  The very very dirty doe is Hot mamma, she is itchy and has gotten mollasses all over her from the protein tubs, I am treating her. Hot mamma is due in about a week.  The other doe iwith her head in the tub s Macy and also due in a week

nova laying down, due in 3 or 4 days and Annie standing up due in a week or so.


----------



## Mamaboid

just wanted to drop a thought about the coughing goat.  Last year when my Nubi doe was in her last few weeks, she was huge and she coughed like anything.  Had me about scared to death.  Nothing that I felt safe giving her during her pregnancy seemed to help at all.  Then presto, changeo, she had the kid and she stopped coughing the same day.  It apparently was something pushing on something it shouldn't have been.  Just a thought.


----------



## goatsintheopen

GREAT pictures!!  Your girls look so pretty and so fat..Tori!  LOL!!    Looking forward to baby pictures. 

I really like how you made those hay mangers off the fence like that. what a good idea!  

You know, I may try to get a couple of those protein pans.  I didn't realize how big they were.  If my brain hadn't been preoccupied, I would of seen if the feed store I was in earlier carried them. ..I hope my girls would like them, and not protest em like they're protesting the scary, icky Alfalfa pellets.


----------



## goatsintheopen

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Well, Goatsintheopen beat me with a really nice set of triplets. maybe I can talk her into posting a couple photos for us.
> 
> We are officially on "Kid watch" and have started to increase the number of times we check the does and look at rearends.
> I think it is a race between Peaches and Haley, Peaches I know should be due Jan 4th, but Haley has no due date, but looks very ripe.  Buck was put in on July 31st, so technically they could kid today.  I have bred dates wrote down for several of them. Lots are due 9th through the 11th.


I will have to see if I can get them to stand still for me..you know how "awesome" I am when it comes picture taking..


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> just wanted to drop a thought about the coughing goat.  Last year when my Nubi doe was in her last few weeks, she was huge and she coughed like anything.  Had me about scared to death.  Nothing that I felt safe giving her during her pregnancy seemed to help at all.  Then presto, changeo, she had the kid and she stopped coughing the same day.  It apparently was something pushing on something it shouldn't have been.  Just a thought.


I was hoping she would kid soon, so I could make a decision after she kids. But that is interesting to know.  I rarely have a goat that coughs, but we have been wet and warm during the day and then a storm or wind will blow in at night. hay is by no means dusty and they are getting lots of fresh air and we just cleaned the barn, no pnuemonia smell in the barn, put lime down and 6 inches of fresh bedding with clean straw.  I do have another one coughing really bad. Fuzzball started couging about the same time and her nose is running.  She had a 6 inch string of snot hanging out of it yesterday at one point when she was coughing, She should be due in a week, but not positive. She isn't real big and it is very possible she rebred another 3 weeks after  wards, We were using a marking harnass at the time, I never actually saw her breed. fuzzball is looking awful,  stunted, now she is coughing and yesterday she had some thick, balck, runny poop, which we are t hinking is from the protein tub.  But I wormed her with Ivermectin and safegaurd yesterday to just make myself feel better.  
Thanks for sharing.  I will keep that in mind.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

goatsintheopen said:
			
		

> GREAT pictures!!  Your girls look so pretty and so fat..Tori!  LOL!!    Looking forward to baby pictures.
> 
> I really like how you made those hay mangers off the fence like that. what a good idea!
> 
> You know, I may try to get a couple of those protein pans.  I didn't realize how big they were.  If my brain hadn't been preoccupied, I would of seen if the feed store I was in earlier carried them. ..I hope my girls would like them, and not protest em like they're protesting the scary, icky Alfalfa pellets.


I would call if that is the only thing you go into tow and look for,  They have to be a dealer of Sweetlix to carry them, so that is the first thing you want to find out. Where is there a dealer.  don't let them sell you just anything.  Not all protein tubs or blocks  are made the same.  I am not even positive if I really like this brand, but I know a quite a few people who use it.  

I see there is less salt in it that the other brand we were buying, that would for sure affect how much they eat.  The more sell, the less of the product they will eat.  I am thinking ones I start feeding the small square bales and alfalfa hay in the barn, they may eat less of it, but the two tubs will probably be gone by then.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am up for my 5 am check and no kids yet.  yawn, going back to be for a little while.     Someone has to go pretty soon. 

this is kind of how it feels waiting for the first kids.  
             Well you get the point.


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## madcow

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am up for my 5 am check and no kids yet.  yawn, going back to be for a little while.     Someone has to go pretty soon.
> 
> this is kind of how it feels waiting for the first kids.
> Well you get the point.


Really wonderful of you to stay up and give us a post instead of taking yourself back to bed immediately.  I bet the wait is just killing you!  I will be going through that in a few weeks with Ginger and it will be my first kidding and her second.  Can't wait!  Thanks for feeding our fix!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I love baby watch!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Haley is in the kidding pen, My husband is leaving for a party ,so he helped me bring her in the barn and puther in a kidding pen for the eveening, she had gone up into the field to find a quite place,  I would have left her had it been earlier in the day, but seen the evening is coming we moved her in for the night.  She wasn't in any obvious hard labor,  no strings of goo,  but seems something is going on.  No ligaments left.  

Peaches has a small string of goo, I suspect she should kid with in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Fluffygal

Awesome!!!! Come on cute babies!!


----------



## bonbean01

My ewe Jess is looking closer this afternoon too...glad this cyber popcorn with extra butter is not fattening 

Good luck with your babies on the way!!!!


----------



## boykin2010




----------



## 20kidsonhill

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> My ewe Jess is looking closer this afternoon too...glad this cyber popcorn with extra butter is not fattening
> 
> Good luck with your babies on the way!!!!


my favorite popcorn is Lady Finger popcorn with real butter,  salt and Parmesan cheese.  

HOpe everything goes great with your ewe.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Just remember to keep us updated please! Hopefully Haley's cough will leave once she pops . Its probably already been asked but do you have any type of monitoring system (barn cams, baby monitors sound or sounds & vid, etc) or is your kid watch completely old school? Either way except for the  you get while waiting you gotta admit its kinda fun lol .


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I have lots and lots of photos.  Haley started the serious pushing at 4:30 and finished up around 6pm and Peaches started around 9pm an dis just finishing up.  And I don't wont to tell my secret, but I think Pepper is in labor.  Don't tell her I noticed.   

Working on some pictures, in between barn checks and getting the kids warmed up and nursing.  Haley's are being especially stubborn.  Very healthy, but having a hard time finding the teat.  

Peaches are drying off and a little too fresh yet to think about the teat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Just remember to keep us updated please! Hopefully Haley's cough will leave once she pops . Its probably already been asked but do you have any type of monitoring system (barn cams, baby monitors sound or sounds & vid, etc) or is your kid watch completely old school? Either way except for the  you get while waiting you gotta admit its kinda fun lol .


We are old school.  We check the barn every 2 to 3 hours around the clock when they are due,  but no one is showing signs and then when they start showing signs, we check the barn every half hour or so, Once we see serious pushing we sit in the barn, when ever possible.  Normally, that would be me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

A sneak peak, while I go back out to the barn.  Yawn, this is going to be a long night. 

 Haley at the beginning. 







Oh, that is some serious concentrating, and is that a hoof I see?


----------



## G6momma

How old is Haley? Is this her first kidding?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

G6momma said:
			
		

> How old is Haley? Is this her first kidding?


Haley will be 2 in February, she kidded April 2012, with a doe and buck.


----------



## G6momma

She is really cute!


----------



## SDBoerGoats

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have lots and lots of photos.  Haley started the serious pushing at 4:30 and finished up around 6pm and Peaches started around 9pm an dis just finishing up.  And I don't wont to tell my secret, but I think Pepper is in labor.  Don't tell her I noticed.
> 
> Working on some pictures, in between barn checks and getting the kids warmed up and nursing.  Haley's are being especially stubborn.  Very healthy, but having a hard time finding the teat.
> 
> Peaches are drying off and a little too fresh yet to think about the teat.


Congrats on the babies! I had some stubborn ones too this year, but I was more stubborn cause I didn't want any bottle babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am tooooo tired to care about photos.  Going to sleep for 3 hours.  Then back up.  
Haley had twins a doe and a buck.
Peaches had twins a doe and a buck.
Pepper decided she needed to get into the action, Not due for 4 or 5 days, and she kidded twin bucks. they aren't all that big, but very healthy and got nursing easily.  


The surprise of the night was Peaches. She has a bad side to her udder that is not producing a drop of milk. She is 3 years old and this is her 3rd time kidding.  Nursed twins both other times with no problems. All we can figure is she got masitits when we dried her up last year.  I always thought they would get sick when they had mastitis, but I don't recall any problems with her.  We are going to have to bottle feed one of the two kids, but for tonight they are taking turns nursing on the good teat.  Of course the bad teat can be a bit distracting to them. Always something.     



Good night. 
Photos tomorrow.  I am missing church and my son and husband are singing, would have been nice to see pr hear.  Missed a party this evening, husband went without me.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

BABIES!!!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Yawn.


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!!  Wow...you need to sleep...you must be exhausted


----------



## jodief100

Now go to sleep.  And then get us pictures!  

I have read several studies that mastitis is much more common than thought because of the belief they get sick if they have it. I will have to dig up one of those articles and get the details...


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Family went to church, I am home on kidding watch and tending to the new borns.  Got 8 ounces total  of some milk I had in the freezer from last kiding season into Peaches twins. The doe was very  hungry, the buckling more interested in nursing and annoyed at me.  Still no milk on the one side of the udder, Not hot, not swollen, just no milk.  

Everyone is doing well this mornign. little worried about Pepper not passign her afterbirth, I am going to go out and give her some oxytocin.  Husband of course not worried about it at all and doesn't think it is a big deal.   

But overall, we have 6 lives kids, 2 does and 4 bucklings.  


And yes, Bonbean1, I am very very  I don't do well on less than 8 hours and I certainly didn't get that.  I slept 3 hours, and went back out to the barn for while and then slep 2 hours.  


Here are some photos.  You can tell as the night went on the does got less photos sessions. LOL  

Continueing with Haley,  First to arrive was a really nice doe.






She spent quite a while working on the second one,  at least 45 min. to an hour.  





Over to the side are some does sleeping and eating and one of the barn cats. Every now and then one of the does would stick her head over Haley's pen to see what was going on. That always humors me.  At this point I am thinking, this should get things going with the other girls, All those cute little baby cries.





And there he is after some really hard pushign a big buckling.  Haven't weighed him, but probably 10 lbs. 





and then over in this corner, I new Peaches was looking like she was concentrating, And with a few pushes a buckling is born.  





Okay, at this point I hear an odd moaning sound from behind me and this is what I see. I thiink to myself.  That is odd, but pepper isn't due for 3 or 4 more days. Well that is when she would be 152 days. So I go back to paying attention to peaches, and wondering if it could be possible that Pepper could be in early labor. Pepper is laying down with her head on her mom, Indie. Indie is due in a couple days. 





And with a little more pushing, Peaches has a doeling. Yes, the buckling is looking not so good. This did not go unnoticed. and I hurried after the doelign was born to move them into a kidding pen with a warming barrel, it took the buckling a couple hours before he could stand. But once he got going he was fine. 





Over hear on this end of the barn, I see the first signs of an actual contraction and a small push from pepper.  And realize she is forsure in labor.





This is Haley's Doeling enjoying the warming barrel. 





Peaches twins getting warmed up and dried off. Sorry not the best photo. 





And, this is the point were I am getting tired, It is now 1 am and Haley started at 4Pm.  So hear is pepper with her twin bucklings. They aren't real big, maybe 7 lbs each, Not sure what is up with that.  Although she did kid a couple days early.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow were you busy last night!  That is so fun though.  Hope you can catch a nap today.  Congratulations and all the healthy, cute kids.


----------



## madcow

Congratulations on the really, really cute babies!  How exciting!  The pictures are wonderful and I know everyone is enjoying them to no end!  Kidding is so blasted exciting!  Just love it!  Hope more pictures are to follow in the ensuing days of all these kids and the new ones yet to come! Can't wait!  Does the desire for wanting more and more kids ever go away?  As one of the other members told me, just like potato chips, 1 isn't enough! How addicting!  Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## heathen

Congrats cute kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

madcow said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the really, really cute babies!  How exciting!  The pictures are wonderful and I know everyone is enjoying them to no end!  Kidding is so blasted exciting!  Just love it!  Hope more pictures are to follow in the ensuing days of all these kids and the new ones yet to come! Can't wait!  Does the desire for wanting more and more kids ever go away?  As one of the other members told me, just like potato chips, 1 isn't enough! How addicting!  Thanks for all the hard work!


I don't think it goes away,  I keep asking my husband for more land.  He knows more land means more goats, He looks at them more like x4,  Another words for every goat there are 4 more hooves to trim.  What a party pooper.  
I suspect we will have more photos. 
Star should be at day 152, 
Tori is at day 151, 
well Pepper would be at day 150 today, looks like she kidded on day 149, and 
Indie is on day 150,
Annie Day 149
Little B day 149
Macy day 148
Hot Mamma Day 147
I don't have any due dates written down for Nova and Fuzzball

So that is 9 more does in the next 6 days.  Should be busy.  They are kept with the buck for 45 days, so it is possible, I saw someone in heat and then they rebred 21 days later.  It can be hard to always tell how far along they are.  That is the first group of them, there are a couple smaller groups after that, 4 due beginning of February and 4 or 5 due end of march.


----------



## dhansen

I lOVE your warming barrel.  I am going to rig one up for my kidding in the next few weeks!  You are one BUSY goat owner!


----------



## bonbean01

What a bunch of cuties 

How exhausting for you...really hope you get a good nap today...this sleep deprivation kind of sucks


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, nice group!


----------



## Fluffygal

Congrats on the healthy adorable babies.


----------



## Mamaboid

Gorgeous babies.  3 weeks to go here and I am drooling over yours to get through the wait.  Thank you for the fix.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

I want haleys caped doe.


----------



## Missy

Beautiful Babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

Has your doe passed her after birth, if not then i think its were the ligs are (it feels like 2 littl holes to me lol) just kinda lightly pinch there and she will start to act like shes pushing and will push it out. I had to do that to 3 does last year


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lamancha Acres 123 said:
			
		

> Has your doe passed her after birth, if not then i think its were the ligs are (it feels like 2 littl holes to me lol) just kinda lightly pinch there and she will start to act like shes pushing and will push it out. I had to do that to 3 does last year


That is interesting, I will have to try it.  Ihave seen no afterbirth, but she is acting normal at this point. So maybe she passed it and cleaned up behind herself.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Macy had a doeling and buckling.  She had them when I was taking a nap from 2 to 5.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> I want haleys caped doe.


Start praying for more does, because right now she is on my keeper list.


----------



## jodief100

Congratulations on all the new babies!!!!!!  When it rains it pours.


----------



## 2goats8kids

Wow! Go you!!! Congratulations on the lovely kids on the ground, and hoping you're catching naps!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

Just went through all of the pics, the babies are so cute...... sorry to ask this but with the warming barrels do they prevent fires, or like what is the purpose. We have heat lamps but if theres a way that we can prevent fires then we will try the barrels.


----------



## jodief100

We use the barrels too.  You can use a smaller bulb because the small space retains body heat well.  It is safer for fires if you build them properly.  If you just dangle the bulb from a wire no, if you install an outlet fastened to the top yes. 

Here is a thread I did for making them.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lamancha Acres 123 said:
			
		

> Just went through all of the pics, the babies are so cute...... sorry to ask this but with the warming barrels do they prevent fires, or like what is the purpose. We have heat lamps but if theres a way that we can prevent fires then we will try the barrels.


Yes, they do a very good job of helping to prevent fires.  We used to hang them, but it was hard to get them close enough to the floor to really help warm up a wet kid. The barrel contains the heat better, making a nice warm spot for them.  Also, since the heat lamp is screwed into the top and there is really only plastic or metal it greatly reduces the chance of the doe knocking into the heat lamp or the heat lamp coming into contact with something more flamable.  Of course anytime you have extension chords running there is a risk of fire, but we purchased heavy gauge extension chords and are using good quality breaker strips.  We have to run our electricity from our house That is a pain.  We don't leave anything lay on the ground we run everythign over the ceiling and along the walls, so it isn't in conatact with the bedding.  We only use the heat lamps for a day or two.  I have them off on Haley and Pepper's kids, but still turned on with Peaches and Macy's kids.   It is only 30 at night right now and 45 during the day.  That is warm for us this time of year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> We use the barrels too.  You can use a smaller bulb because the small space retains body heat well.  It is safer for fires if you build them properly.  If you just dangle the bulb from a wire no, if you install an outlet fastened to the top yes.
> 
> Here is a thread I did for making them.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7995


Good point, Ours are not dangling in the barrel, they are screwed into the top like Jodief.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

No new babies last night, and I slept from 10:30 until 6 am this morning, it isn't very cold out so I took a chance that even if someone did kid in the barn that they would still be alive this morning.  We are having mid 40's and soon 50's during the day and high 20's at night. Although I think a couple night ago it got down to 22.  That is still fairly warm for us for this time of year. 


Peaches kids are doing well, but the doe is on a bottle and the buckling is taking a part of a bottle. The buckling took over the good side, but even that side isn't milking as much as it should be.  her bad side hasn't let down a drop. I had someone of facebook tell me they had a doe recently do this and after 3 days of mesagging and trying to milk her she started to produce milk and they were able to get the kid back on her. So I am going to try for 3 days. The doeling is still with Peaches.  And I see her trying to nurse on the bad side, especially after I give her a bottle.  I figure it is good to have her try and milk that bad side and also if I have a doe in the next couple of days end up with only a single, I may be able to graph her over and it is a  lot easier if she is used to a teat and not just a bottle.


----------



## Mamaboid

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Macy had a doeling and buckling.  She had them when I was taking a nap from 2 to 5.


Of course she did.  Gotta love the Doe Code.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Peaches twins, The doe more towards the back with a small cape the buckling towards the front.






Haley's twins in the barrel: A buck and a doe





Pepper's twins two bucks. 





Macy's twins, the lighter headed one is  a doe, the other a buckling.  





Little B 





Tori





Tori fighting with Annie and P79 in the back.  Tori is being hormonal today and I would say we are looking at less than 24 hours before she kids.





star: This doe is seriously wild, but I am looking forward to seeing her kids.





Nova, is also   a black headed doe and spooky and nuts.  I love this doe.


----------



## greenbean

They're all so cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

LIttle B is in Labor, And I think Tori is in labor, but she is being sneaky.


----------



## madcow

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> LIttle B is in Labor, And I think Tori is in labor, but she is being sneaky.


----------



## neener92




----------



## jodief100

Now I am going to have check again as soon as I get home.........   

Leaving now........


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

maybe theres a surprise waiting for you!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

Beautiful Babies!


----------



## RPC

Nice looking kids so far. I have been checking in just have not had time to post anything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Twin bucklings,  They are nice, will make nice show whethers, was hoping for at least one doe. 
 I dind't get a chance yet for photos, she had them in the field. 
Plus Tori is in early labor, a squat and a push every now and then and 
I am pretty sure Indie is also going into labor, but not as positive as Tori. 
 STar should be popping soon, but she is very very sneaky, she is very shy.  If I am not mistken she should be on day 153 today.  I don't know what I am going to do after these girls kid.  Have to start cooking super and cleaning house again.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my goodness, so many babies!!! You must be very busy right now!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch




----------



## 2goats8kids

I am totally stalking this thread waiting to see how many poor Tori had in there.  That last pic made me wince.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, can you all believe she had 2. Yup that is right, that huge belly and 2. Even one of the 3 year olds that come over and visit, told me that she things she is going to have 4.  LOl.   She will be surprised. 
But on a positive not, it is 2 does.    And not to brag, but this Tori is 10 years old, she has kidded 10 times now.  What an amazing doe.  I am getting ready to go back out and get some colostrum from her,  Way more than 2 kids need, And I am running low in the freezer.  

We did have to assist and pull her.  the first doe was presented breach with the back legs tucked up under her.  But we didn't let her push long, before we checked.  With her age she shouldn't have to push long.  We gave her 45 minutes and helped her out.  She did great. 

Indie is on the ground pushing, I need to get back out there.  She carries on forever.


----------



## Fluffygal

Congrats on the 2 does.   Tori had ya covered for the girl count. :bun
Glad all went well.


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats on all the gorgeous babies so far, and good luck on the ones to go.


----------



## madcow

Wow, 2 kids from that huge belly!  Man, I bet they're big 'uns!  Way to go does!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## G6momma

This is so fun!!! Thank God we have goats now!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Indie had a doe and buck.  Front leg of the first kid, the buck, was pulled back and she worked hard at getting him out, but we did push him back in a little when we realized the problem and pulled out the front leg.  He is warn out and we are working on getting him going, not much of an interest to eat.  Actually, no interest or suck reflex, barely can stand, but can hold him self up just fine.  Looks like kind of a long night.  Yawn.  
Star's udder is bursting at the seams and I can't imagine she will make it past the morning.  Okay, everyone thing does!!!!! Does for star.  

If anyone is keeping count. 
That is 
Peaches doe and buck
Haley     doe and buck
Pepper   buck and buck
Macy     doe and buck
Little B    buck and buck
Tori       do and doe
Indie       doe and buck

7 does with 14 kids,  6 does and 8 bucks.


----------



## madcow

G6momma said:
			
		

> This is so fun!!! Thank God we have goats now!


I agree with G6momma, this is so much fun!  Can't wait for Ginger to kid.  Hers can be anywhere from mid January to late January, no exact date!  Her udder is growing by the day and she's bulging pretty good, but nothing like Tori!  She was huge! Can't wait for the next round of deliveries!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

madcow said:
			
		

> G6momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so fun!!! Thank God we have goats now!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with G6momma, this is so much fun!  Can't wait for Ginger to kid.  Hers can be anywhere from mid January to late January, no exact date!  Her udder is growing by the day and she's bulging pretty good, but nothing like Tori!  She was huge! Can't wait for the next round of deliveries!
Click to expand...

She has so much milk the babies were chocking, a couple sucks and they wre full, then we milked 8 ounces of colostrum in a cup for a future emergency. I am going to get some more in the morning.  It is like you look at the teat and milk just flows out.  what an udder.  Makes me want a couple dairy does.  Then I go to get some milk for Indie for her buckling and it is like tiny llittle baby teats compared to tori's udder..  I was still able to get what I need for the buckling, but sure wouldn't want to sit there and milk 8 ounces out of her. It took lik 30 seconds to get that much out of Tori.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Congrats again! I cant believe that Tori only had *2* in there ! Cant wait to see what Indie's look like, & Im  for her buckling. Thinking lots of Magenta for you! Sorry I cant stand lighter pink lol .


----------



## 2goats8kids

Wow! Congratulations - thinking pink for you and Star! You must be exhausted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We gave Indie's buck 12 cc's of mother's milk very slowly since he wasn't sucking, and then stuck him in the warming barrel and went back out in an hour. We got him back up and he was wobbly but  could stand and he had a suck reflex. He got on the teat in under 5 seconds and nursed away then went back in the warming barrel on his own to get some much needed rest.  Being born is a lot of work.  
Everyone is looking good this morning.
We slept from midnight until 6 am.  It is only a low of 30 last night, so had it been colder I would have gone out at round 3am.  

No one kidded while we were sleeping.  Can't imagine what Star is waiting for.  HOpe it is one of those stories of "good things are worth the wait."


----------



## jodief100

WOW!!!!   So excited!  

I want to see Tori's babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!   So excited!
> 
> I want to see Tori's babies!!!!!!!!


I will work on some photos when I go back out to do my 2nd round of morning chores.  They look more nubian than Boer in color, but I have a feeling these are going to be some stout girls.  I am in debate if I should keep one and sell Tori Ann.  Not sure how many more chances, if any I will get to keep another girl from Tori.  We aren't positive we are gong to breed her or retire her.  I am considering breedering her knowing she has lots of milk. I already got 16 ounces of colostrum from her, plus she is nursing two big kids.

The one especially has kind of neat coloring on her head.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Of course STar goes way up into the field.  Only 6 acres, but it is a healthy haul back to the barn.  Come on doelings.


----------



## Mamaboid

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Of course STar goes way up into the field.  Only 6 acres, but it is a healthy haul back to the barn.  Come on doelings.


Maybe the exercise will bring her into labor, like they do human women. LOL  Hey, its worth the try.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Pretty  long ways to bring her down to the barn for one buckling. Yup she had a single buckling.  Go back and look at Star's photos, who would have guessed she was carrying a single.


----------



## snapnzap

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Pretty  long ways to bring her down to the barn for one buckling. Yup she had a single buckling.  Go back and look at Star's photos, who would have guessed she was carrying a single.


You must be feeding them too well


----------



## 20kidsonhill

snapnzap said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty  long ways to bring her down to the barn for one buckling. Yup she had a single buckling.  Go back and look at Star's photos, who would have guessed she was carrying a single.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be feeding them too well
Click to expand...

Unfortunately for STar this will be her last year on our farm. One reason she is in such good shape is she isn't hardly produced any kids.  Last year she had a single buckling that died when she was kidding.  This buckling I had to pull, he was breech.  The year before she did have a nice set of twins. She is down right crazy and not friendly at all, mean as snot to the lower goats on the totem pole, she will go across the barn to knock someone down.  Well, she is up for sale, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Mamaboid

LOL  Now that was a sales pitch.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> LOL  Now that was a sales pitch.


hah Sure was

Sorry about her having to go but I completely agree with it. Good job for culling.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here are some fun photos, They are so cute at a day or two old.

How Indie sleeps with her kids, She is devoted.  And she is not up for sale.  






Indie's doe and buckling.





So cute,  We use these plastic buckets as hay mangers in the kidding pens,  looks like they make good beds  as well. Pepper's bucklings





Pepper's bucklings up for their nap.






Little B an done of her two bucklings, the other is in the barrel.  they are nice, they will make nice whether projects






LIttle B's bucklings





Haley's doeling is so cute, I let out Haley and Pepper and their kids today.  They loved being outside and running around.





Haley nursing her twins.  Haley needs some  serious weight put on.  Will need to work on that.  One thing I have noticed when kidding the does out at 14 to 15 months and then again at 2 years of age is they really don't catch up on their weight until that 2nd summer or between their 2nd and 3rd year. Then they seem to keep condition on better. 





And for Jodief100:  Tori's girls. And heck yes they are cute.


----------



## GLENMAR

I love that warming barrel. I want to make one. They are so cute.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

love the unique colorings on toris babies


----------



## Southern by choice

Boer babies are so cute!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I love that warming barrel. I want to make one. They are so cute.


We love them, wouldnt' want to kid in the cold with out them.


----------



## jodief100

I want one of Tori's babies, and Indie and Haley's doeling.  Make that both of Tori's babies.


----------



## goatsintheopen

*GASP!!!!*  OH .... LOOOOK how BEAUTIFUL!!!  

Tell me your'e keepig Tori's babies..  *especially* the one with the speckeled ears!!!  

(_just FYI...you may need to post a watch on that one.. cause I won't know where it is if it goes missing.. )_


----------



## SheepGirl

I would buy Tori's doeling with the white square on her head if you'd let me


----------



## neener92

ADORABLE! Esp, toris speckled eared doe! Ahh, I love Indie!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am putting security cameras up in the barn.  Just an FYI.  

Okay,  I don't carry on often about them, but Tori's little doeling with the speckled ears is just sooooo adorable and 1x1 teated. Not sure she will be leaving our farm.  Maybe she can take Star's place.  I am arguing with my husband to keep Tori another year.  She has needed to be pulled(assisted) 3 times in a row now during delivery,but I think she is worth it and she is very cooperative. I can use the extra milk to feed for emergencies, she is just a great doe.  The udder and legs on her for being 10 years old is amazing.  I wish I had one of those doelings to give to each of you.


----------



## bonbean01

So adorable!!!!  Love them


----------



## neener92

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I am putting security cameras up in the barn.  Just an FYI.
> 
> Okay,  I don't carry on often about them, but Tori's little doeling with the speckled ears is just sooooo adorable and 1x1 teated. Not sure she will be leaving our farm.  Maybe she can take Star's place.  I am arguing with my husband to keep Tori another year.  She has needed to be pulled(assisted) 3 times in a row now during delivery,but I think she is worth it and she is very cooperative. I can use the extra milk to feed for emergencies, she is just a great doe.  The udder and legs on her for being 10 years old is amazing.  I wish I had one of those doelings to give to each of you.


You might want to put those camera's up! 

Tori looks soo sweet!


----------



## autumnprairie

Just caught up, they are all adorable


----------



## 20kidsonhill

*Major announement*    My husband announced to me that we will be keeping both of Tori's does.  Nope, didn't ask me. Nope, didn't suggest it.  
"We are going to keep both of them,"   were his exact words. I have never known him to be willing to keep two from the same set.  So sorry, they are not going to be put up for sale, but if you are interested, Star is available.     

In other news,  no new kids last night.  Four more does to go this week, then I will have a couples weeks, maybe 3 weeks before the next small group of 4 kids. 

who is left? 

Annie
Fuzzball
Hot Mamma
Nova


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats, that looks like a really promising group of babies!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Awesome babies and how wonderful on keeping Tori's does!


----------



## madcow

Tori's babies are just adorable!  All the kids are just too stinkin' cute!  Congratulations on keeping Tori's babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Annie had twin bucklings.  Okay, they are nice and healthy, but I could use a few more does.  Dancer and Daisy have never had a does, so maybe they are holding out for me.  Hoping for does on Nova.  I wanted to keep her doe last year and had so many does born I ended up selling her.  

Out of Indie, Annie and Pepper, all from the same bloodline, they have had 5 bucks and 1 doe,  That kind of stinks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, this is almost getting annoying.  Hot Mamma kidded.. YUP, you guessed it.  Twin BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!         Okay, last year I ran out of fullblood bucks to sell, doesn't look like bucks are going to be a problem this year. We had to sell does to the kids as 4H projects last year. Well, doesn't look like that will be a problem either.  

We are at 6 does and 13 bucks. Last year we ended the kidding seasno with something like 30 does and 15 bucks.  So looks like we are on track to have the reverse this year.  But still have a few does to go. So things could change, but not beating on it at this point.  I was really wanting a doe from Hot Mamma, she did have two does last year, so I guess that was being greedy.


----------



## jodief100

We had 68% buck kids last year.   I hope we get the reverse this year.   It all comes out in the wash.  

At least you got girls from Tori and I am soooooooooo jealous you get to keep them.


----------



## that's*satyrical

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> *Major announement*    My husband announced to me that we will be keeping both of Tori's does.


I am sure that just broke your heart


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Your babies are ADORABLE!  Congrats on so many good looking babies AND getting to keep the does!!! *


----------



## 20kidsonhill

i lost indies buckling to pnuemonia at 3 days old.  he had a hard delivery and hard time getting going.  he must have aspirated and i didn't catch it soon enough.


----------



## Mamaboid

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> i lost indies buckling to pnuemonia at 3 days old.  he dah a hard delivery and hard time getting going.  he must have aspirated and i didn't catch it sonn enough.


----------



## marlowmanor

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i lost indies buckling to pnuemonia at 3 days old.  he dah a hard delivery and hard time getting going.  he must have aspirated and i didn't catch it sonn enough.
Click to expand...

X2
Sorry you lost a kid. 

Can we see pictures of all the new babies that haven't been posted yet?


----------



## madcow

Oh no, how awful!  I am so sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I will hope for a better day tomorrow, and try to do some new pictures,  My son had his first litter of kits and they are 2 days old, this morning I found one dragged out of the next box and dead.  Then Indie's buckling,  Then Hot mamma kidded and she has been in poor health, the kids aren't anything great and she has hardly no milk,  So it has been just kind of a nasty day.  not the end of the world, but wasn't one of those feel good days.  

On a positive note, I have kids starting to contact me for show animals and I am enjoying watching all those little ones running around, but now I am a bit nervous.  I keep picking them up and setting them by their mom's to make sure they have a strong,energetic, sucking reflex.  And running around feeling tummies and listening to their breathing.  Now I am paranoid and nervous.  



The cat keeps chewing my bottle nipple and put holes in two of them. You would think I would learn, but the cat wont be around and then I set the bottle down and foreget about it and then he is chewing on it.    So I was out of the pritchard nipples  and switched to a larger lamb nipple. Peaches doelign wanted nothing to do with that.  The first time she took it and drank about half of her bottle, but the next feedign she clamped her mouth shut,  What a stinker.  So I sent one of my teenagers to the store for more Pritchard nipples and she ran to it and latched right  on.  The buckling stopped taking a bottle an dis nursing on Peaches good side, the doeling is also now trying to nurse some on her good side, for a while she would nurse on the bad side and seemed happy with it, although not a drop was coming out.  

Nova's udder has gone boom and I am thinking pink.  But I wont be surprised when I see blue.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

And thank you for the hugs and all the great compliments.


----------



## marlowmanor

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I will hope for a better day tomorrow, and try to do some new pictures,  My son had his first litter of kits and they are 2 days old, this morning I found one dragged out of the next box and dead.  Then Indie's buckling,  Then Hot mamma kidded and she has been in poor health, the kids aren't anything great and she has hardly no milk,  So it has been just kind of a nasty day.  not the end of the world, but wasn't one of those feel good days.
> 
> On a positive note, I have kids starting to contact me for show animals and I am enjoying watching all those little ones running around, but now I am a bit nervous.  I keep picking them up and setting them by their mom's to make sure they have a strong,energetic, sucking reflex.  And running around feeling tummies and listening to their breathing.  Now I am paranoid and nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> The cat keeps chewing my bottle nipple and put holes in two of them. You would think I would learn, but the cat wont be around and then I set the bottle down and foreget about it and then he is chewing on it.    So I was out of the pritchard nipples  and switched to a larger lamb nipple. Peaches doelign wanted nothing to do with that.  The first time she took it and drank about half of her bottle, but the next feedign she clamped her mouth shut,  What a stinker.  So I sent one of my teenagers to the store for more Pritchard nipples and she ran to it and latched right  on.  The buckling stopped taking a bottle an dis nursing on Peaches good side, the doeling is also now trying to nurse some on her good side, for a while she would nurse on the bad side and seemed happy with it, although not a drop was coming out.
> 
> Nova's udder has gone boom and I am thinking pink.  But I wont be surprised when I see blue.


Sorry you've had a rough day. 

Hoping for pink from Nova for you.


----------



## G6momma

Wow... A roller coaster of emotions
Sorry for the loss, but congrats on all the babies!


----------



## CocoNUT

tomorrow will be better!
Snuggles is the same way with those nipples! Won't take a 'lamb' nipple...but goes to town with those red ones!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Nova had a huge gigantic ...........................................doeling.  yay for pink.  Wont complain about it being one.  She also has tons of ................................milk. So I am taking advantage of that for Hot mamma's twins.  Nova is one of those does that is impossible to graph kids on, she is very sneaky. She waits until you are gone to kid and she is very good at counting. But I did put one of Hot mamma's kids on her to nurse and fill his belly then but him back with his mom.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yay for pink!!


*sorry for your loss


----------



## 2goats8kids

Whew. What a rollercoaster, you must be just about wrung out. Sympathy and congratulations both in order!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Im so sorry you lost the little guy & had one of "those" days :/, but congrats on all the new kids & your latest doeling !


----------



## jodief100

I am so sorry.  It has been busy for you, babies, milk issues and now loosign one.  This is the part I hate about farming.  The goo dthing is there are always more to come and fill up the empty place inside.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I am taking an emotional break from the goats right now, when I feel up to it I will post some pictures.  Fuzzball kidded a big buckling. We new she was only carrying a single and being as how small she is that is okay. She did a great job, but is worn out.  

next does are due end of January, 
Daisy
Dancer
P79 and Snowball.

I will get some kid pictures when I am not feeling so annoyed with goat farming.


----------



## RPC

I am sorry you are not feeling very good about goat farming right now but I wish you some good luck soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I haven't burned the place down, yet.  Actually, things are going better. But I am crazy busy and just haven't had time to post or get new pictues. It is cloudy and 70% chance of rain Today and Tomorrow.  

Thankyou RPC and everyone.  We have 20 bouncy kids,  3 on a bottle.   I have had an incredable amount of people contacting me wanting to look at goats.  I guess the warmer weather has everyone feelining in a the spring mood.  I will clearly run out of kids. 

We have been accepted   as a member of a boer goat club/association and have been invited to consign at  a breeders sale. That should be interesting.  Problem is, we have had very few does and most of our bucks need to go to children on our waiting list for fair projects.  I am going to try to consign a buck out of Daisy and Goldman that was born in June,  and 2 does and 2 wethers to the sale.  There will be a whether sale following the fullblood and percentage sale. 
 I am reallhy excited about the chance to put Daisy's buck in the sale. His brother sold right away, since I had someone on a waiting list for one buck, leaving me with onemore We decided to hold the price on the other one and even raise it, to see what he looked like as he got a little older, then we found out we may have a chance to be invited to this breeders sale so we have been feeding him all winter. 
Each animal has to be individulally choosen by the committee and permitted to sell.  There are limited slots and limited slots with in categories.  We figure it will cost an extra $60.00 per goat to sell them at the sale, so we have to get that much more than our asking price to just break even.  I have never even gone and watched a sale like this before.  My dh commented that we need to have the animals able to lead and set up for the sale.  Gosh, that hadn't entered my mind either.  This should be intereting. And so far I don't have the kid crop I had last year.  But I do have some choices.  

here he is last week at 6 months old






He is really feeling his oats and running around like crazy.


----------



## promiseacres

That is awesome...good luck with the auction!


----------



## madcow

He is a great looking guy!  Congrats on the invitation to the membership.  You will do well, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congratulations on the invite.  Love that last pic---looks like a tank!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats and GL


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I just have to keep everyone healthy for the sale.  And thank you for the compliments and goodlucks.


----------



## jodief100

That is wonderful!   

For your babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

It is cold and rainy,  We have had non stop rain for 36 hours, What  mud whole outside. But rain is a good think for the spring crops, so I am not complaining, just saying. LOL
We need to order feed and we are worried about our driveway holding up to the feed truck, we are first on the delivery round so he is coming with a full load.  HOpe we don't have a towing bill to pay.  If the feed truck gets stuck in your driveway it is your bill. 

We are ordering ivermectin Plus and going to try to treat some of the does that are having problems for LIver flukes.  See if that helps us at all.  

Got a few pics, I have someone interested in Peaches bottle doeling, so I was out with my camera. Of course everyone is stuck in the barn and the kids are all crunched up looking because of the damp chill in the air.  But took some pics anyway. 

That is Tori's lighter doe on the far left. 






Star's wether










The two standing together in the middle are Pepper's twin bucklings, the caped doe on the left of the photo is Indie's doeling, and I think the caped one on the right is Haley's doeling. 





This is what a lot of them have been doing the last couple of days.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

At how many days old do you tag yours?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> At how many days old do you tag yours?


the day they are born.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

girls have white tags in the right ear and boys have orange tags in the left ear.  Although i see we missed a set of twins, Annies' twins aren't tagged yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill

when we first bring a new bloodline to the farm she is given a letter and a number.  That letter will be hers and any daughters, granddaughters, ect.....  

So Indie is I 65, but her daughters are I 71, I 76, ect... same for granddaughters.   

Kids receive a kid tag, Orange for male, white for doe,  
Their tag would read as follows,  If they are from Indie  I 65 1 13 A and I 65 1 13 B.  The I 65 obviously is the dam"s farm ID,  The 1 stands for January, the 13 for the year and A, B ect.. is for letter of kid in the liter.  So if there were triplets the 3rd kid would have a C.  

On the button on the back of the tag we write the initials of the sire.  

When the doe is kept and put into the herd as a replacement she is then given an adult doe tag and ID   #, So for example if we kept the doeling from Indie she woudl have a white tage in her right ear that says I 65 1 13 B and a green tag in her left ear that says I 90. the 90 would just be the next number in sequence that we haven't used yet.  Our does are also registerable and are tattooed with regstration numbers in both ears from ABGA paperwork,  That has nothing to do with the above mentioned tagging program.  The tagging program I am talking about above is what we have came up with to help us identify everyone quicker and easier when we are out in the barn.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Congrats on the younguns.  Sorry to hear some haven't made it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Love all of the babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Congrats on the younguns.  Sorry to hear some haven't made it.


We only lost one,  But I have 4 on a bottle right now.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We were enjoying the warmer weather on Sunday and I realized while we watched the kids play I needed to get my camera. Of course when I headed to the house the herd decided it was feeding time to eat and it kind of ruined the moment. But I did get these pictures.  
We have 3 does due on THursday and 1 on Saturday. I would really appreciate some does from these girls.  Since out of 21 kids so far we only got 6 does.  
2 of the bottle babies are going to their new homes on Saturday.  Have I mentioned how much I do not like bottle feeding.  








THis is star's buckling, he was 12.5 lbs at birth. He was a single and is growing like crazy. 





Not sure who this is, but I thnk it is Nova's doeling. 





Oddly enough even though I don't have many does, these three are all does. 





White tags are does, orange tags are males.


----------



## RPC

All the kids are looking great. Good luck with the upcoming does, I hope you get some doelings.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Great pictures!


----------



## RPC

I really like the looks of the frosted ear doeling inside the hut.


----------



## goatsintheopen

Nice pictures!    Look at how THICK Stars buckling is!  WOW!


----------



## bonbean01

They are looking great!!!!  And same thing happens to me here...lambs are playing like little crazies...then I go in the house to get my camera...get back out there...and it's over.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

RPC said:
			
		

> I really like the looks of the frosted ear doeling inside the hut.


She is soooooo cute.  And she knows it.  Her mom fusses over her and her sister.  Her mom keeps them very close to her, so she is really thinking she is special by getting out and playing.  It is interesting watching the differend dams with their kids and wacthing them teach their kids to stay together and with her.  Well, the better moms do this. Tori,  The dam of the frosted ear doeling, demands her kids listen and stay together.  Peaches is another doe that really fuses at her kids.  Even though she freshened with only one side of her udder workign this year.  She is still tending to both of them and expects them to stay together.  It drives her crazy that I bring out a bottle and it distracts the doeling.  peaches always calls the brother over to me and they all stand by me as a unit as the doeling drinks her bottle. 


Sorry this is lengthy. I have to share one more thing. 
You should have seen the first day I left Peaches out with the kids. They were 4 or so days old, a little older than I normally let them out and they were more than ready to get out into the world.  The doeling was nursing on the bum side and takign 4 bottles a day, so she was a little more independent than Peaches cared for her to be.  The second I opened the door to the pen, the doeling took off exploring, but the buckling stayed close to Peaches.  Well, Peaches takes off after the doeling callign her and calling her, trying to keep up with her. The buckling trying to keep up woudl every know and then fall behind and Peaches would run back to him and call him and then dash back over to the doeling. It was driving her nuts. You could see the frustration in her face and hear the frustration in her calls as she tried to get the little doe under control and back into a family unit.  It was very interesting to watch.  Peaches is a great mom.  I feel bad that it was probably my management that ruined one side of her udder.  We should have cut them off from the higher calorie  feeds sooner before weaning kids last year.  
I had two different groups of kids and she was in the first groupt o be weaned. and there was a 2nd group that was a month or so younger in the same barn area. So I didn't cut back feed on the does that were getting weaned. I am sure that is what caused the problem.  I am going to keep her and just bottle feed one of the kids again next year. She is now letting both kids nurse on the good side, but the doeling is still taking 4 bottles a day. I can tell she is getting some milk from mom, because some feedings she wont take her bottle or only drinks half the bottle.  

Sorry that was a long story. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## madcow

Love to hear the stories of the goats.  So don't feel badly about your post being long, because I really enjoyed it.  Speaking for myself, I'm a goat lover and it's nice to be able to hear others' stories, because I know they may help me in the future with my goats.  Peaches sounds like a great mother with her babies and I know that brings a lot of comfort to you knowing how well they are being cared for.  It's a lot less work for you, too, in the long run!  Keep sharing, because I love it.


----------



## SarahFair

Eeee! I love this whole thread!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SarahFair said:
			
		

> Eeee! I love this whole thread!


Thank you


----------



## 20kidsonhill

yay, got myself a set of twin does. P79 kidded this afternoon. Here is a not so good pic of them and a few more of the other kids that I am working on for the website.  






and pics of the kids.  






haley's doe and buckling





two of my bottle babies




















peaches doeling that is on a bottle















Pepper's pain buckling.










Tori's doelings.


----------



## madcow

Yeah, more doelings!  P79 came through for you on that!  They are really gorgeous kids!  Congrats.  How many total new kids now?


----------



## goatsintheopen

That's a lot of cutness there!  and *sigh*  my favorite doling 

I really like the coloring on some of those bucklings.. nice!  

and YAY!!! for Dolings!! :bun


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I love Tori's Doelings!!!  

They look wonderfully chunky!


----------



## goatsintheopen

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I love Tori's Doelings!!!
> 
> They look *wonderfully chunky!*


That was funny!!

  They make you want to just reach out, snatch and snuggle them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

madcow said:
			
		

> Yeah, more doelings!  P79 came through for you on that!  They are really gorgeous kids!  Congrats.  How many total new kids now?


20 born between Jan. 5th and 11th and 2 today.


----------



## jodief100

What cuties!!!!!!  I was just thinkign of you this morning, wondering how you rkidding was going.  I haven't had much time lately.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

wow What adorable Kids...... Love them!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I'd get a boer if they would just stay that cute adorable kid size.... mini boers! 

They all look so healthy and happy! 

Love the 2nd and 3rd from the bottom!


----------



## Missy

You have some amazing goats Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thank you for the compliments.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Dancer had triplets and Snowball had twin bucks in the middle of the night.  We lost one of Snowballs, before we got out to the barn and realized she had kidded.  That stinks,  It is 27 out, I didn't think it was so cold that it would be that big of a problem they kidded in the barn with the barn closed up.  Guess I was wrong. Dancer's triplets are standing and warming in the heat lamp barrel.  She had 2 does and a buck. 

Dancer's are able to stand, but neither one of the girls has a sucking relex, so we are tube feeding them.  
then my heat lamp bulb burned out while I was in the house and I went out and they were cold again.   

Another exciting day on the farm.  

Hope you all are doing well.  Wish it had been a little warmer last night, that would have helped a lot.


----------



## SkyWarrior

Adorable.  The boers look a lot like my boer bottle baby, Buckwheat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Dancer's triplets are all still alive. It has been a long 36 hours, getting them to nurse every 2 hous and it is seriuosly cold out.  well, cold for us and our set up.  17 last night and windey.  Of course they have a warming barrel with a 250 watt bulb in it.  
two of my bottle babies went to their new home. Yay.  

Down to one bottle baby.  I will be putting him up for sale this week.  We tried to get at leaast one of Dancer's on a bottle, and they wont suck at all, so frustrating.  so stubborn.  But they will bump on her udder and nurse.  She had 11 lbs twinse last winter, these trips are maybe 5 ro 6 lbs each.  I sure hope htey grow into their potential. At this time I am going to keep both the doeligns.  Yay.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Glad you sold the bottle babies. 

And I sure hope those kids do get bigger and reach the size they should.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Out checking on them and they were all up eating, 

We had a lose last night,   We were out in the barn at 5 pm and everything was okay, but when we went back out at 8:30  we found our 3rd bottle baby,  in a barrel ice cold and hardly able to stand.  He was running around like normal at 5 and I had let him out of the pen to get some exercise and migle with the other kids.  He had been penned up with one of the othe bottle babies, but since he went home I thought I would let him out to make new friends.  We called him Leg fungus because even if this kid had a bottle he would attach his head to your leg and push as hard as he could. It was kind of annoying working in the barn with him, One of the reasons they were still in their own pen,  We was almost a month old.  Any way,  we  brought him in the house, could not figure out what was wrong with him,  gave him antibiotics, B-complex, C D antitoxin, but he  just got weaker by the minute, and seemed to be in pain when you touched him, No scours, no snotty nose. Was having a very hard time breathing, ANyway, we lost him with in an hour.  I personally think a does hit him and he was injured, He was ice cold, it is the only thing that makes sense in that amount of time.  That really really stinks. 

Daisy is holding out for the SuperBowl party that I am hoping to go to.  

What a frustrating last couple of days.  We have many really nice looking kids out their and we will just need to concentrate on that.  Normally ones a kidding season we have a tragedy with one of our kids, but this is 2 so far for this year, remember I lost Indies buckling at 3 days of age.  We lost a buckling on Snowball, as well, but I don't normallyl start counting until they are on the ground running around nursing.   Sure hope that is it for the season.  \
okay I am babbling, tired but not tired. Worried about missing Daisy going into labor.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry 20 kids


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry for your rough season 20kids.   Hope your Daisy waits until after the game for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Picture time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P 79 doelings out of Goldman














Nova's doeling iwth Nova.






Haley's doeling, we are selling her at our first consignment sale that we were invited to. I named her Locust Haven Buttercup.




Haley's doeling and buckling, buck is resting his head on the doe.









Snowball's buckling and Snowball













Hot Mamma and her buckling.  This is more than likely going to be one of our son's 4H wethers.





Annie's, buck,  INdie's Doe, and pepper's buck from left to right





I really like this picture. A group shot of some of them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Daisy's post kidding pictures. She has to be due any day now. 








Here she is scratching.


----------



## Southern by choice

poor girl!

Loved the photo story! Just about cuteness overload. I  boer babies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ewww I love Nova!!

And Locust Haven Buttercup is adorable and nice thick legs on that one.


----------



## woodsie

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Daisy's post kidding pictures. She has to be due any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_6_kids11.jpg
> 
> Here she is scratching.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_6_kids9.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3140_feb_6_kids10.jpg


Wow!!! she's HUGE! Beautiful goats you got there!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior

Poor Daisy!  My two girls, Heidi and Belle look similar.  

And those  Boer kids are too stinking cute!  Stop it!  I'm going into insulin shock from the sweetness!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

My goodness, I have never seen a belly hanging so low   Poor girl looks like she is hauling her own kids and someone else's!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ewww I love Nova!!
> 
> And Locust Haven Buttercup is adorable and nice thick legs on that one.


I  LOve love love Nova and this is going to be the 2nd year she has given me a doeling that I really really want to keep. and I am going to run out of slots to keep her.  
So far we are keeping, both does on Tori,
the doe on Indie, 
One doe on Dancer,  I haven't posted pictures of them yet, they are traditional and I have no duaghters out of Dancer. 
I want to keep a doe from P79 and a doe from Nova.
Plus if Daisy has any does, I want to keep up to two of them.  
Aunt B is due to kid end of march and I want to keep a doe out of her. 

I really only have 4 slots that I need to fill.  This is even harder than last year. 
We no longer own Twister, and Nova's doeling is from him,  I just feel I really really need to keep her. LOL.  AT the same time, We paid a ton of money for Prooved It and Goldman and it seems like it would make sense that we keep does from them to add to our herd. I would hate to assume we will have them for a few more years and then loose one of them and not have kept any does from them. 

This is kind of driving me crazy this year.  I can see my husband wondering how he is going to talk me out of some of these does.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well if you ever want to get rd of Nova......let me know


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well if you ever want to get rd of Nova......let me know


I must warn you. She is wild as she looks.  But when she kidded, she did a great job letting me milk her for a few days.  That doe can produce a ton of milk. and her teats are wonderful for milking, Milk just pours out.  As you know that isn't the case with all meat goats.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

realized I posted the same picture of Nova twice, This is the other picture I meant to post 

Nova's doeling


----------



## Shelly May

I enjoy nothing more than seeing Very Healthy animals, Love the pictures, And I too have problems selling the females off, but DH has taught me that we can't keep all of them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you ever want to get rd of Nova......let me know
> 
> 
> 
> I must warn you. She is wild as she looks.  But when she kidded, she did a great job letting me milk her for a few days.  That doe can produce a ton of milk. and her teats are wonderful for milking, Milk just pours out.  As you know that isn't the case with all meat goats.
Click to expand...

Yep. That's a good goat then.

I had a feeling she may be wild. That's fine with me though. I love the Boer look, all colors but Traditional is my fav, but she is so pretty with the black and then the beard. I like her.


----------



## madcow

Those are all adorable kids!  I can understand your wanting to keep all of them, because how can you sell something so cute and incent?  But you know what?  You can always have a continous supply of baby goats and sell those too!  Kind of a vicious cycle, but at least you get to have them while they are little and at their cutest stages, right?


----------



## goatsintheopen

YAY for the new pictures!!  it's about time ya know!      a lot of cuteness happening there!

Everyone looks great! 

 Loving snowballs little buck_(still chuckling over that!   BTW, did I ever mention how unbelievably observant I am??)_ 

 Nova's doling is adorable!  

Hoping Daisy will give you some cute Dolings herself!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Daisy kidded about an hour ago, She had....................................................................................................a single buck.    How can that even be possible as big as she was????? He is very handsome.


----------



## madcow

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Daisy kidded about an hour ago, She had....................................................................................................a single buck.    How can that even be possible as big as she was????? He is very handsome.


Boy, you've had more than your fair share of bucks this breeding season!  Congrats on the handsome little guy!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

madcow said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy kidded about an hour ago, She had....................................................................................................a single buck.    How can that even be possible as big as she was????? He is very handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, you've had more than your fair share of bucks this breeding season!  Congrats on the handsome little guy!
Click to expand...

yup, good thing I sell wethers.  A least I am not going broke with all these bucks. MY biggest problem is out of 16 does that kidded, I only have 26 kids.  That is really low numbers for us.  We did breed earlier in the summer than normal and it was a hot summer.  Now grant it,  I lost 3 kids, so it was actually 29 kids on the 16 does, but that is still low for us.  We rarely fall below 200%.  Plus three does that were suppose to be know are due end of March. So I am down almost 12 kids than the last couple of years. Grant it 3 of the does are due to kid in a couple of months, but that will be too late for fair projects, so unless they are fullblood or have does, the bucklings will go for meat. 

I do have someone wrote down that is interested in me bringing market animals to the buthcer in town, and then he would pick up the meat from the butcher and pay the butcher, and also pay me per lb on live weight on the hoof. He is willing to pay a total of 7.99 a lb for the processed final meat.  So I need to run some numbers to see what that would work out to per lb live weight and how much the butcher will charge.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

No way.... She was enormous!  



I was looking back at pictures and the one a page back of Indie's doeling looks funny.  It could just be the angle or she was making a face but her lower jaw looks short in that photo. Since she was on the keeper list I just wanted to mention it. 


 And I sent somebody just over in wv your way for a buck. Who knows if they will actually email, but with a shot.


----------



## Southern by choice

No flippin way.  

She can't be done....


----------



## goatsintheopen

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Daisy kidded about an hour ago, She had....................................................................................................a single buck.    How can that even be possible as big as she was????? He is very handsome.


OH STINK!!! 

  I'm with you.. She didn't look like she was carrying a single to me either!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wooooooowwww SHE HAD ONE KID? Dang

Must have been like 20 pounds  How big was he?

Also 7.99$ a pound finished isn't so bad.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> No way.... She was enormous!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking back at pictures and the one a page back of Indie's doeling looks funny.  It could just be the angle or she was making a face but her lower jaw looks short in that photo. Since she was on the keeper list I just wanted to mention it.
> 
> 
> And I sent somebody just over in wv your way for a buck. Who knows if they will actually email, but with a shot.


Good eye, we noticed it as well on the picture, but haven't gotten a chance to check her out up close and personal. It was in the back of my mind.
 I also noticed that Nova's doe looks like she has a short upper jaw,  in the photo, one page back.  We normally check those things when we give the first set of vaccinations.  I  commented to my husband that something about Inide's doe looked off. He said it is because she is so thick in her shoulders and very roman nosed. She isn't the most feminine doe I have had out of Indie.  She has huge shoulders. But something just doesn't look porportioned to me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Wooooooowwww SHE HAD ONE KID? Dang
> 
> Must have been like 20 pounds  How big was he?
> 
> Also 7.99$ a pound finished isn't so bad.


11 1/4  
Last year she had an 11 and a 10 lb buck
year before she had two 11 lb kids.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh my goodness, that is wild!   ONE?!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.... She was enormous!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking back at pictures and the one a page back of Indie's doeling looks funny.  It could just be the angle or she was making a face but her lower jaw looks short in that photo. Since she was on the keeper list I just wanted to mention it.
> 
> 
> And I sent somebody just over in wv your way for a buck. Who knows if they will actually email, but with a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye, we noticed it as well on the picture, but haven't gotten a chance to check her out up close and personal. It was in the back of my mind.
> I also noticed that Nova's doe looks like she has a short upper jaw,  in the photo, one page back.  We normally check those things when we give the first set of vaccinations.  I  commented to my husband that something about Inide's doe looked off. He said it is because she is so thick in her shoulders and very roman nosed. She isn't the most feminine doe I have had out of Indie.  She has huge shoulders. But something just doesn't look porportioned to me.
Click to expand...

Yeah I wasn't sure about Nova's. It looked like she might have just had her mouth open. But it was hard to tell.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.... She was enormous!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking back at pictures and the one a page back of Indie's doeling looks funny.  It could just be the angle or she was making a face but her lower jaw looks short in that photo. Since she was on the keeper list I just wanted to mention it.
> 
> 
> And I sent somebody just over in wv your way for a buck. Who knows if they will actually email, but with a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye, we noticed it as well on the picture, but haven't gotten a chance to check her out up close and personal. It was in the back of my mind.
> I also noticed that Nova's doe looks like she has a short upper jaw,  in the photo, one page back.  We normally check those things when we give the first set of vaccinations.  I  commented to my husband that something about Inide's doe looked off. He said it is because she is so thick in her shoulders and very roman nosed. She isn't the most feminine doe I have had out of Indie.  She has huge shoulders. But something just doesn't look porportioned to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I wasn't sure about Nova's. It looked like she might have just had her mouth open. But it was hard to tell.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, we checked them last night and YAY,  they both looked good.  Indie's doe looked perfect.  Nova's doe is off a little, we are going to keep an eye on it.  But I have seen them change a little and improve as they grow.  It is just slightly off.


----------



## Roll farms

Love that group shot.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye, we noticed it as well on the picture, but haven't gotten a chance to check her out up close and personal. It was in the back of my mind.
> I also noticed that Nova's doe looks like she has a short upper jaw,  in the photo, one page back.  We normally check those things when we give the first set of vaccinations.  I  commented to my husband that something about Inide's doe looked off. He said it is because she is so thick in her shoulders and very roman nosed. She isn't the most feminine doe I have had out of Indie.  She has huge shoulders. But something just doesn't look porportioned to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I wasn't sure about Nova's. It looked like she might have just had her mouth open. But it was hard to tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, we checked them last night and YAY,  they both looked good.  Indie's doe looked perfect.  Nova's doe is off a little, we are going to keep an eye on it.  But I have seen them change a little and improve as they grow.  It is just slightly off.
Click to expand...

Awesome!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I got myself a new little buck to breed to my younger does this fall, since my senior bucks are going to be really big. 

check him out.  He is 11 weeks old and 60lbs, he is a twin and has a .60 daily gain.


----------



## RainySunday

I know very little about meat goats, but he sure is cute!  And BIG (especially compared to my little NDs  )!


----------



## RPC

He looks awesome congrats on the new boy. I really like him.


----------



## madcow

He's a great looking young man!  Congrats!  Should be interesting to see what his kids look like when they hit the ground down the road.


----------



## autumnprairie

What an awesome lil man


----------



## bonbean01

What a cute face he has


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thank you, He is doing really well. 
Everyone is doing well, expect we are having some problem's with Dancer and her triplets. At 3 weeks old and after trying sense they were born, I finally have two of them taking a small bottle 4 times a day.  That is a long frustrating story that I will spare you all. 

Otherwise all is going well over here.  We sold out of our January kids and are just waiting for them to be big enough to go to their new homes. 

We are waiting and watching our does grow that are due in end of March.  Should be 5 does and then one is due end of April.  A couple of htem aren't looking very big. I suspect singles.  Great, more singles this year.  I have talked to several farms in the area and many are having tons of boys and lower numbers.  I suspect the intense heat from trying to breed in July for January kids. Our pastures were also nothing fantastic and we were feeding some hay at the time. But we did flush our does before breeding.   I do remember it was hot enough that my bucks did a lot of breeding a night and in the early morning. 
I would think these later does wouldn't be as affected. But two of them that look to be carrying singles are first fresheners.  

I really need to work on some photos this week.  

Have a great day.


----------



## Meat Goats

> I have talked to several farms in the area and many are having tons of boys and lower numbers.  I suspect the intense heat


Me too


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

Boy city up here.  Babies haven't hit the ground yet here but a friend's farm had 7 kids this month and only 2 were girls.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, my first doe of March is due and of course she waitd until 11 pm to go into early lobor.  At least I am 95 % sure she is in early labor.  She is on day 152.  Her udder is boom and juicy would discribe certain parts.    And I am tired and woudl love to go to bed.  Husband and I are takign turns and he is sleeping the first 3 hours. So while I wait I am reading everyones posts, since I have been busy and I am behind on looking at all your pictures and questions and discussions.  

So Just Wow is 14 months old and a first freshener, She is 100% Boer and is bred to a fullblood buck.  We have been very excited to see these kids.  I hope my boy streak ends and I get girls. Yup, I said it. More than one.  

I was going to get some before pictures of her and never did it today. Wish I had done that.  I could work on them right now.  Oh, I do have lots of snow pics. I should work on those.   Yawn.  

will try to get some pics of the delivery.


----------



## SkyWarrior




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill

ugh     a single buckling.  Well, on the bright side he is nice looking and very sturdy.


----------



## mdavenport0121

Can you overnight a buck to me in the mail?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> Can you overnight a buck to me in the mail?


yup, he will be for sale.    It is late in the year for wethers, so I will keep him intact and try to sell him as a commercial buck. His granddam is not registered. But as far as I can tell they seem to be 100% or really close to it.  they being his granddam, plus I know have 4 daughters in the herd from her.  This buckling will carry 6 ennoblements in the top of his bloodlines.  He is a grandson to ennobled Status Quo and ennobled Miss Tori.  I just wish there would have been a 2nd one and a doe.  I am pretty sure she is done,  It has been an hour.  She is still fat, but I guess fat and done.  She is a good mom and thrilled with the baby.  

Annie in labor:






An hour late:r  A baby boy.


----------



## Missy




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill

Have not posted anythign in a while, been crazy busy.  Here are a few pictures I took the past couple of weeks. 

These cute guys are Tori Ann's buckling and Just Wow's buckling born 3rd week of March. The darker one is Just Wow's bucklign pictured recently just born. 





Just Wow's Buckling and Just Wow





Some of the 3 month old does with the 1 week old bucklings.





Sunshine Frost is one of my favorites.  I would imagine the caption to this would be?  "What do two blondes think about.....?"






Sunshine frost taking advantage of a walnut tree we lost last year in a summer storm. 






Glory with her new kids, She had a buck and a doe. her little doe can't figure out how to get around the gate.  






Glory again with her two kids.


----------



## rebelINny

I like how the cat is in alot of the pics like he's one of the herd


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry you got a boy and not a girl....but I love him...his colouring is like our lambs 

Loved all the photos!!!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Missy

Also sorry you got BLUE instead of PINK. Awefully cute though!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That Sunshine Frost is beautiful!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thank you,  Yup, bummer about all the bucks this year and I think I officially had more singles this year than in 10 years combine.  But we do have a lot of nice kids still.  
I talked to several farms in the area and they have had similar results.  Hopefully next year will be more does and more twins.  

I even flushed this past year.  That was a waste of feed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Well, Aunt B is finally nesting and her udder is gigantic.  This will be her last year, she is being rehomed to a farm as a pet.  She has udder damage and her kids will be kept with her, but will be bottle fed.  
Here she is Yesterday, I moved her to the barn today.  She is a very very big framed doe.


----------



## jodief100

I can't WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

wowza she is huge!!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Triplet ............................drum rolllll..............................Does.     photos coming this evening, when I get done with work.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

CONGRATS!!!!! On the girls...WOOT!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Aunt B going out with a BANG!! Congrats, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

That is awesome.  And of course, you are going to keep all three?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here they are.


----------



## promiseacres

very cute!


----------



## lovinglife

OH Man!  What cute kids!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

Wow! Arent you lucky! You got the exact opposite of what you've been getting...mainly singles and boys, but you got triplet girls!! How exciting, they are very cute


----------



## Fullhousefarm

They are so stinkin cute! And I think you deserve 3 does after all your bucks!

Our newest doeling is a triplet and her mom always has triplets, so we are hoping she carries on the family tradition!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

thank you, I have one doe left to kid, I think she is due April 20th. Well, she can't be due much later than that we took the bucks out right around that time.  Since she is fullblood a buck or two wont be that big of a deal and I actually have a couple people asking about fullblood bucks.


----------



## RPC

Triplet does is already a plus but those girls look awesome. It might be hard to decide who to sell this year.


----------



## mdavenport0121

Awesome!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

the new doelings are doing well, I kept the one with the patch on her right eye,  pictured on the left of the last photos, and Neener took home the little girl on the right, and The little girl in the middle also went to her new home. I am sure they are being well cared for. 

Raquel is due May 1st. 

Several of the 4H animals went home last weekend and are going home this weekend. Several of our kids are actually growing too fast,  We believe it is ia combination of improved genetics and our new feed.  Not the worst problem to have, but no one wants an over weight goat for their fair and have to spend an hour a day trying to exercise off the weight. So we are sending them home on diets. They really aren't over weight, like we think of over weight, just growing to darn fast at with several at .6 to .65 lbs per day gain. We are trying to cut back and slow some of them down to .35 lbs per day.  

We will be breeding a little later next year. but I really liked having Some January doelings to keep, they will be a month older to breed next spring.  Although the does I kept last year from february kiddings, and then bred to kid end of March the next spring,  seem to be doing well.


----------

